# Here are the USD prices for the Canon EOS R5, Canon EOS R6 and lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 8, 2020)

> Pricing in USD has finally leaked out ahead of tomorrow’s official announcement of the Canon EOS R5, Canon EOS R6, and lenses.
> Canon EOS R bodies to be announced tomorrow
> 
> Canon EOS R5 $3899
> ...


----------



## kafala (Jul 8, 2020)

Great price for the 85mm f/2 but the R6 is too expensive for me right now. Will wait till black friday or Christmas. Hopefully the competition with Sony will bring the price down.


----------



## BakaBokeh (Jul 8, 2020)

Bang Biscuit


----------



## skp (Jul 8, 2020)

Wait that R5 kit price doesn't seem right. If true, I could save money by buying the body and lens separately.


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 8, 2020)

It's going to be a total impulse decision whether I buy the R5 with the 85 or not. Not bad at all since I can get the RF 35 refurbished for 400, making it just $1000 for both the 35 and the 85.


----------



## BakaBokeh (Jul 8, 2020)

I feel like I just got a $200 discount on the R5.


----------



## IcyBergs (Jul 8, 2020)

R5 = Chicken Dinner


----------



## TracerHD (Jul 8, 2020)

The R6 price is the same in US and UK ? Both 2499?


----------



## Konachu (Jul 8, 2020)

The price for adding on the 24-105mm f/4L IS USM seams high. Or at least there is nothing saved at all on buying the bundle.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 8, 2020)

skp said:


> Wait that R5 kit price doesn't seem right. If true, I could save money by buying the body and lens separately.


Looks like the current lens price is $1099, which would mean paying $1 more if buying this lens as a kit with either body.


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2020)

TracerHD said:


> The R6 price is the same in US and UK ? Both 2499?


Yes, it seems they've priced the R5 a bit higher in the EU, as they expect to sell less of it there.


----------



## sanj (Jul 8, 2020)

Happy.


----------



## StevenA (Jul 8, 2020)

FrenchFry said:


> Looks like the current lens price is $1099, which would mean paying $1 more if buying this lens as a kit with either body.


So no incentive to bundle I guess.


----------



## skp (Jul 8, 2020)

FrenchFry said:


> Looks like the current lens price is $1099, which would mean paying $1 more if buying this lens as a kit with either body.


Yeah, but you can buy white box kit lenses for under $1K, and the lens has been around just long enough to have a bit of a used market already.


----------



## brad-man (Jul 8, 2020)

sanj said:


> Happy.


Remember this?
Sanj owes me a lens


----------



## Boblblawslawblg (Jul 8, 2020)

Too rich for my blood and for the stuff I'm shooting. 

Wait till this fall and see if that M5ii with IBIS shows up for around 1350.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 8, 2020)

Good to hear the R5 $3899 price. But the kit price has no discount at all for the RF 24-105 f4, which is a big surprise. What's the point of a kit if there's no discount?


----------



## Richard Anthony (Jul 8, 2020)

TracerHD said:


> The R6 price is the same in US and UK ? Both 2499?


Don't forget they pay VAT on that but we don't .


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 8, 2020)

StevenA said:


> So no incentive to bundle I guess.


Not if the above prices are accurate and include just the two items. Would be cheaper to pick up a refurbished or used lens, or wait for rebates, than to go with this bundle.
But... I'm wondering if this bundle price is accurate if it means something that we don't know about is included (control adapter, card, card reader...)


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 8, 2020)

I think Canon has killed the bundle discounts at launch because lenses were being pulled out of bundles with bodies and being sold at a higher margin (white box deals back in the day). This isn't new, we've seen this pricing for the last year or two.


----------



## StevenA (Jul 8, 2020)

skp said:


> Yeah, but you can buy white box kit lenses for under $1K, and the lens has been around just long enough to have a bit of a used market already.


Seems like a marketing mistake to me. Canon could have lowered the bundle by $50 to entice more people to buy it, selling more 24-105's w/o hurting the bottom line. But who am I?


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 8, 2020)

skp said:


> Yeah, but you can buy white box kit lenses for under $1K, and the lens has been around just long enough to have a bit of a used market already.


I agree. The price for just these 2 items seems fishy (what would be the point in Canon spending time and money to package this differently?). There may be extra bundles to make the kit worth it. Otherwise spending $1 extra to get the same two items makes no sense.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Jul 8, 2020)

Nice. Now someone wake me up the minute pre-order links go up


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2020)

FrenchFry said:


> I agree. The price for just these 2 items seems fishy (what would be the point in Canon spending time and money to package this differently?). There may be extra bundles to make the kit worth it. Otherwise spending $1 extra to get the same two items makes no sense.


It does if you are only able to buy that, because the body only quickly runs out of stock for instance


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 8, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> Nice. Now someone wake me up the minute pre-order links go up


Is it 5am for you too?
Gotta remember to get to bed early tonight...


----------



## unfocused (Jul 8, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I think Canon has killed the bundle discounts at launch because lenses were being pulled out of bundles with bodies and being sold at a higher margin (white box deals back in the day). This isn't new, we've seen this pricing for the last year or two.


Exactly.


----------



## knight427 (Jul 8, 2020)

kafala said:


> Great price for the 85mm f/2 but the R6 is too expensive for me right now. Will wait till black friday or Christmas. Hopefully the competition with Sony will bring the price down.



I'm in the same boat for the R6 and also appreciate everything Sony has done to make Canon cheaper for me to own.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 8, 2020)

padam said:


> It does if you are only able to buy that, because the body only quickly runs out of stock for instance


True, but that would be an excellent way to annoy buyers.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Jul 8, 2020)

FrenchFry said:


> Is it 5am for you too?
> Gotta remember to get to bed early tonight...



6am for me in US Mountain Time. But I'm thinking Summer Santa is going to have pre-order links up sometime between midnight and launch


----------



## unfocused (Jul 8, 2020)

kafala said:


> ...Will wait till black friday or Christmas...


2021?


----------



## peterzuehlke (Jul 8, 2020)

I was hoping for something closer to $2000 for the R6. I shoot both Canon and Sony (5DIV and a6500) and have been wanting to go full frame mirrorless. Have been holding off from getting an A7III, would be adapting a bunch of EF and using several of the Sony lenses that I have. Wouldn't mind spending more to go all Canon but A7III is about $1700 now; going to $2500 is a bigger stretch than I like.


----------



## slclick (Jul 8, 2020)

Going to be quite a few 9+ condition R bodies at a great price in a few days/weeks.


----------



## TomR (Jul 8, 2020)

now make it 4999 canadian dollars and i'm buying with a smile


----------



## StevenA (Jul 8, 2020)

slclick said:


> Going to be quite a few 9+ condition R bodies at a great price in a few days/weeks.


And perhaps some 5dmIV


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 8, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> 6am for me in US Mountain Time. But I'm thinking Summer Santa is going to have pre-order links up sometime between midnight and launch


Interesting theory. Maybe I should go to bed now 2pm) and wake up fresh at midnight so I can keep refreshing the page links every few minutes... Just in case...


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2020)

FrenchFry said:


> True, but that would be an excellent way to annoy buyers.


Still better than not being able to buy either one.
But I think a little patience pays off, I am certainly not buying one until I built up the lenses, I waited half a year on the EOS R for a huge discount, almost as big as it is going to be now after these releases.


----------



## navastronia (Jul 8, 2020)

*"$3899"*

I called it!


----------



## StevenA (Jul 8, 2020)

navastronia said:


> *"$3899"*
> 
> I called it!


Your prize? A free R5!


Just kidding.


----------



## 6degrees (Jul 8, 2020)

R5 is about $400 more than a7rIV. But is R5 more functional than a7rIV?

For those who are excited about the video capability, watch this:






Looks to me, the fancy video capability like 8k, etc are far from being practical. There is a long way to go in term of R&D before those video capability are really useful.

The real significance for R5 is very simple: 45mp sensor, eye auto-focus, IBIS to make those RF lenses, RF85mmF1.2, RF50mmF1.2, etc. be able to perform. The rests are just fantasy and sales pitch, at least for now.

The bottom line is, I think R5 is good, but overpriced for sure. Canon should price it lower than a7rIV. Even a7rIV is overpriced.


----------



## Mark3794 (Jul 8, 2020)

Cheers to all the people that screamed "7500$"


----------



## unfocused (Jul 8, 2020)

If I've got the pricing right, the R6 at $2,500 is $200 more than R was at introduction and $400 more than the 6DII at introduction. Not that far off. It will be interesting to see if the price drops a year from now as the R and 6D did. Demand and shortages may keep it higher.


----------



## StevenA (Jul 8, 2020)

6degrees said:


> R5 is about $400 more than a7rIV. But is R5 more functional than a7rIV?


More FPS? 8k? Other things?


----------



## hunck (Jul 8, 2020)

Konachu said:


> The price for adding on the 24-105mm f/4L IS USM seams high. Or at least there is nothing saved at all on buying the bundle.


Could the bundle have the ef-rf adaptor included? Seems a bit off, but hey


----------



## highdesertmesa (Jul 8, 2020)

6degrees said:


> R5 is about $400 more than a7rIV. But is R5 more functional than a7rIV?



The R5 will mount RF lenses, so I say, "Yes".


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2020)

6degrees said:


> R5 is about $400 more than a7rIV. But is R5 more functional than a7rIV?


The Sony is great for people needing 61MP over anything else, it is also smaller and lighter.

But for video, the Canon is incomparably more powerful. It a hybrid camera rather than a stills camera with some video capabilties.
It has a faster CFExpress card option to fully utilise all those features (if necessary).
It also has a much better quality rotating screen that is fully touch-compatible.
The IBIS is probably much better as well.
It also shoots faster at 12fps or 20fps with the electronic shutter.
The body is more spaced out with a top LCD as well.
We don't know how good the AF is, it is probably at least as good as the A7RIV (but not close to the A9II)

There are a good deal of features that the R5 offers for all that extra cash.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jul 8, 2020)

peterzuehlke said:


> I was hoping for something closer to $2000 for the R6. I shoot both Canon and Sony (5DIV and a6500) and have been wanting to go full frame mirrorless. Have been holding off from getting an A7III, would be adapting a bunch of EF and using several of the Sony lenses that I have. Wouldn't mind spending more to go all Canon but A7III is about $1700 now; going to $2500 is a bigger stretch than I like.


If you are price sensitive and not in a hurry I'd give the R6 a little time to level off. I don't think it's clear exactly where the market will price it and Canon will eventually have to sell it at the market price.


----------



## Aaron D (Jul 8, 2020)

Maybe that $3899 will drop by the time an 's' version is announced.


----------



## amorse (Jul 8, 2020)

[cries in Canadian currency conversion]

Honestly though, that is pretty close to what I was expecting, though a touch more - 5DIV launch price plus inflation.


----------



## 6degrees (Jul 8, 2020)

padam said:


> The Sony is great for people needing 61MP over anything else, it is also smaller and lighter.
> 
> But for video, the Canon is incomparably more powerful.
> It has a faster CFExpress card option to fully utilise all those features (if necessary).
> ...



Are you sure R5 has better IBIS? Is that possible? Canon never had IBIS. a7r series bodies have much richer history for that.


----------



## DBounce (Jul 8, 2020)

6degrees said:


> R5 is about $400 more than a7rIV. But is R5 more functional than a7rIV?


No, it’s not.
It’s Much Much Much more functional... better ergonomics, better screen, better EVF, usable menus, flip screen, far superior weather sealing. And I haven’t even touched on specs/features.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 8, 2020)

slclick said:


> Going to be quite a few 9+ condition R bodies at a great price in a few days/weeks.





StevenA said:


> And perhaps some 5dmIV



Not so sure about that. Both are still great cameras and I'm in no hurry to replace either one, especially because the new prices have dropped so much. I'd rather just hang on to them and wait another year or so to see where the R5 settles in and compare it to the 5D V, which I expect will be announced in the next six months.


----------



## Fast351 (Jul 8, 2020)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> If you are price sensitive and not in a hurry I'd give the R6 a little time to level off. I don't think it's clear exactly where the market will price it and Canon will eventually have to sell it at the market price.



How much time and how much do you think it'll drop? I'd be surprised if that price (if correct) drops more than $200 by Christmas.


----------



## DBounce (Jul 8, 2020)

6degrees said:


> Are you sure R5 has better IBIS? Is that possible?


Early reports were that the IBIS will be next level when compared to the current best in class.


----------



## RMac (Jul 8, 2020)

Oof. Still, probably priced about right. Anyone feeling generous? I'll send you some framed prints for your wall


----------



## unfocused (Jul 8, 2020)

Fast351 said:


> How much time and how much do you think it'll drop? I'd be surprised if that price (if correct) drops more than $200 by Christmas.


Certainly not this Christmas. But, if the 6D is any indication, by a year from now it should be settling in.


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2020)

6degrees said:


> Are you sure R5 has better IBIS? Is that possible?


The Sony has the weakest IBIS of all cameras with limited sensor movement possible on the narrow opening of the E-mount
So yes, I am sure with the wide RF-mount that the Canon is going to be better (probably as good as the Nikon Z series cameras, which are really good as well)


----------



## Sunflower (Jul 8, 2020)

Does anyone have a guess as to how low the price would go? I'm trying to upgrade from a 5D4 but $2500 seems a bit too high for me. $2000 would have been perfect.


----------



## BakaBokeh (Jul 8, 2020)

6degrees said:


> Are you sure R5 has better IBIS? Is that possible?


We don't know. That is one of the big questions is how Canon does IBIS.

That said... yes. Anything is better than Sony's IBIS. Maybe it's fine for photo. But for video, I swear they put it on there as a joke. It's a technological social experiment, and Sony's IBIS is nothing but a placebo. Sony user's believe they have more stable footage... but every time I see it, I'm like... what are you looking at? That's some shaky ass footage.


----------



## Fast351 (Jul 8, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Certainly not this Christmas. But, if the 6D is any indication, by a year from now it should be settling in.



I'm not waiting another year to just to FF mirrorless. It's just a question of R vs R6 now.

The FPS and better view finder tell me probably R6.


----------



## figiko (Jul 8, 2020)

That moment when you have to go to sleep knowing that you can't afford any of the two cameras


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 8, 2020)

padam said:


> Still better than not being able to buy either one.
> But I think a little patience pays off, I am certainly not buying one until I built up the lenses, I waited half a year on the EOS R for a huge discount, almost as big as it is going to be now after these releases.


I get your point.
You will have early adopters and new adopters of the R system who will definitely not want a kit lens though (maybe they bought the same lens already, maybe they have the 24-70 2.8 already, maybe just not interested in a zoom lens, maybe they haven't saved the extra money, etc.).
If their only option to pick up an R5 is to also spend an extra $1101 on a lens that they do not want and will not be break even on the sale, people may be unhappy.
If putting two items in one box offers no incentive to the customer, might as well use two boxes.


----------



## figiko (Jul 8, 2020)

Fast351 said:


> I'm not waiting another year to just to FF mirrorless. It's just a question of R vs R6 now.
> 
> The FPS and better view finder tell me probably R6.


Well Canon Rumors told about a price drop to 1500 in september for the R...


----------



## DBounce (Jul 8, 2020)

padam said:


> The Sony is great for people needing 61MP over anything else, it is also smaller and lighter.


Is it though? The weight of the R5 is 650g whereas the Sony is 665g.


----------



## StevenA (Jul 8, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Not so sure about that. Both are still great cameras and I'm in no hurry to replace either one, especially because the new prices have dropped so much. I'd rather just hang on to them and wait another year or so to see where the R5 settles in and compare it to the 5D V, which I expect will be announced in the next six months.


My 5dmIV is going up for sale. I shoot mainly landscapes and it's been wonderful but lately I'm wanting to get more into wildlife. I couldn't justify the 1d series cost (gain in fps but loss in mp) but this R5 is the cats meow offering 45mp, 12+ fps AND SO much else that I can use it for both landscapes and wildlife.


----------



## RMac (Jul 8, 2020)

padam said:


> The Sony has the weakest IBIS of all cameras with limited sensor movement possible on the narrow opening of the E-mount
> So yes, I am sure with the wide RF-mount that the Canon is going to be better (probably as good as the Nikon Z series cameras, which are really good as well)



Has Canon ever in their history released a camera with a sensor that moves for some purpose other than shaking off dust? Honest question.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jul 8, 2020)

Fast351 said:


> How much time and how much do you think it'll drop? I'd be surprised if that price (if correct) drops more than $200 by Christmas.


Hard to say. Pandemic, sluggish economy, social distancing, cratering camera sales. By any measure those are some strong headwinds. Canon might resist lowering the price of the R5 as an elite aspirational flaghip but the R6 has to be priced to sell IMO. Canon's ultimate goal is to drive RF adoption by it's DSLR users and they need to sell R bodies to do that.


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2020)

RMac said:


> Has Canon ever in their history released a camera with a sensor that moves for some purpose other than shaking off dust? Honest question.


Has Nikon did it before the Z6 or Z7? Absolutely not, and yet, they work brilliantly.
In fact it's Sony that has build quality issues with the sensor mount, the Nikon and Panasonic cameras are built much tougher around the sensor mount.









Lensrentals discovers cracked sensor mounts inside some of its Sony a7-series rental fleet


Roger Cicala is back at it again, measuring flange-back distances of Lensrentals' fleet of stills cameras this time. But he wasn't expecting to find this...




www.dpreview.com


----------



## kafala (Jul 8, 2020)

The nikon z6 has ibis and 4k 30fps no crop and it was $1650 with a 32gb xqd card, nikon adapter, and, camera bag just a couple weeks ago. I can't justify spending almost 1k more for the R6. Also, Nikon's 1.8 prime lenses are great and affordable. Will get the r6 if it's at $1999.99 though.


----------



## stochasticmotions (Jul 8, 2020)

6degrees said:


> R5 is about $400 more than a7rIV. But is R5 more functional than a7rIV?


As an owner of the A7RIV, I would say the R5 definitely seems to have more video functionality that the sony and will likely be a close match in most areas for stills (resolution lower but otherwise pretty close). As soon as I can get one I'll be doing some comparisons for wildlife shooting. Big question for me still is going to be the buffer, but I've lived with the small buffer on the 5DS for a long time and although it is a bit of a pain it wasn't the end of the world.
I'll be keeping both most likely, just as I have been on both Canon and Sony for a few years now.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 8, 2020)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> ...Canon's ultimate goal is to drive RF adoption by it's DSLR users and they need to sell RF bodies to do that.



No. Canon's ultimate goal is to make a profit and offer attractive returns to their investors so the value of their stock rises. They don't care if the imaging division is selling mirrorless or DSLRs, they just want them sell products.


----------



## tpatana (Jul 8, 2020)

$3899 was good guess.

Now we want the release date. How about Friday?


----------



## Ale_F (Jul 8, 2020)

No one has talked about 899 for 800mm...
This is a good reason to move from EF to RF.


----------



## spomeniks (Jul 8, 2020)

R5 is just about at what I was personally expecting - a 5D series price. The hype around the specs would make for an assumption it'd be higher, but Canon really needs for this thing to _sell_.


----------



## R1-7D (Jul 8, 2020)

TomR said:


> now make it 4999 canadian dollars and i'm buying with a smile



I think it will come in at $5500 CAD.


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 8, 2020)

spomeniks said:


> R5 is just about at what I was personally expecting - a 5D series price. The hype around the specs would make for an assumption it'd be higher, but Canon really needs for this thing to _sell_.


If it has not been overhyped, it will sell.


----------



## StevenA (Jul 8, 2020)

unfocused said:


> No. Canon's ultimate goal is to make a profit and offer attractive returns to their investors so the value of their stock rises. They don't care if the imaging division is selling mirrorless or DSLRs, they just want them sell products.


Mmm...not so sure Canon would adopt that thinking on a 5 year timeline. They have to prepare for the future to meet the demands of their investors. Meaning, they need to move into mirrorless b/c that's where the future sales are going to be. Which means by default, they want people to buy into the RF systems.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jul 8, 2020)

unfocused said:


> No. Canon's ultimate goal is to make a profit and offer attractive returns to their investors so the value of their stock rises. They don't care if the imaging division is selling mirrorless or DSLRs, they just want them sell products.


Canon Shares closed at $19.35 on the NYSE today. Roughly the same price they closed at 20 years ago but thanks for your insight.

Edit: Sorry. Didn't want it to sound like I was talking down to you. I guess you already knew that being as how you are such an expert on Canon share valuations and their financial plan.


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2020)

DBounce said:


> Is it though? The weight of the R5 is 650g whereas the Sony is 665g.


The R5 is 738g
The R6 is 680g
The A7RIV is 665g

All with a battery and a memory card of course.
You can't seriously think that the R5 is going to be lighter than the EOS R (at 660g) that has no IBIS and a single card slot.
The R6 uses a bit of plastic in some places instead of magnesium-alloy.


----------



## RMac (Jul 8, 2020)

padam said:


> Has Nikon did it before the Z6 or Z7? Absolutely not, and yet, they work brilliantly.
> In fact it's Sony that has build quality issues with the sensor mount, the Nikon and Panasonic cameras are built much tougher around the sensor mount.
> 
> http://[URL]https://www.dpreview.co...nside-some-of-its-sony-a7-series-rental-fleet[/URL]



Yes, I know about those things. But my question was if Canon has ever done it. I'm not trying to be condescending, just asking an honest question. Like have they made a camcorder or point-and-shoot or something that I've never heard of that had moving-sensor stabilization? I have every expectation that if they're releasing a feature like this in a high-end pro camera body that they've made something good.


----------



## BakaBokeh (Jul 8, 2020)

Gosh I hope Sony's IBIS is not the bar Canon is reaching for. 

Look at this. Are they sure it's even on?


----------



## CanoKnight (Jul 8, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Canon EOS R6 $2499



That's what I paid for my Panasonic S1.


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2020)

RMac said:


> Yes, I know about those things. But my question was if Canon has ever done it. I'm not trying to be condescending, just asking an honest question. Like have they made a camcorder or point-and-shoot or something that I've never heard of that had moving-sensor stabilization? I have every expectation that if they're releasing a feature like this in a high-end pro camera body that they've made something good.


I am sure they did but stabilising a camcorder sensor that tiny is very different to having a FF sensor moving around, it is probably a completely different mechanism.

In any case, the RF-mount was designed from the ground up to include image stabilisation on the FF sensor. So it might be first, but I don't think it's going to have any problems.
They are also working on an EF-M mount camera with IBIS as well.


----------



## HenryL (Jul 8, 2020)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Hard to say. Pandemic, sluggish economy, social distancing, cratering camera sales. By any measure those are some strong headwinds. Canon might resist lowering the price of the R5 as an elite aspirational flaghip but the R6 has to be priced to sell IMO. Canon's ultimate goal is to drive RF adoption by it's DSLR users and they need to sell R bodies to do that.


None of those factors has convinced Canon to drop prices on RF lenses released in 2018...so I don't think it's likely that there will be any price cuts on the R5/6 in the near future. Indeed, I suspect we may not have a steady supply of either for the first few months after release. I hope otherwise - but it is what it is and we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## goldenhusky (Jul 8, 2020)

Except 100-500 and the 85mm all other price seems reasonable to me. I do feel R5 is on the high end but to be fair there seems to be no competitor at the moment.


----------



## Jstnelson (Jul 8, 2020)

Does anyone recall if past canon cameras were available for preorder from Amazon right away? I’ve never preordered one and want to use my Amazon Prime card for 5% cashback


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 8, 2020)

stochasticmotions said:


> As an owner of the A7RIV, I would say the R5 definitely seems to have more video functionality that the sony and will likely be a close match in most areas for stills (resolution lower but otherwise pretty close). As soon as I can get one I'll be doing some comparisons for wildlife shooting. Big question for me still is going to be the buffer, but I've lived with the small buffer on the 5DS for a long time and although it is a bit of a pain it wasn't the end of the world.
> I'll be keeping both most likely, just as I have been on both Canon and Sony for a few years now.


Does it need a buffer? If it can handle 8k/30 raw then 20fps @47mp would be roughly the same bandwidth... at least to the CFexpress card.


----------



## goldenhusky (Jul 8, 2020)

Jstnelson said:


> Does anyone recall if past canon cameras were available for preorder from Amazon right away? I’ve never preordered one and want to use my Amazon Prime card for 5% cashback



Usually Amzon also gets camera from first batch. Personally I would not buy high price tag items from Amzon because Amazon has send me customer returns with signs of use when I bought Brand new items in many instances. That is the last thing I want on any expensive items. Depends on where you live if the sales tax is higher than 5% Payboo card from B and H is a better deal because Amason charges tax to most states. Payboo card gives the tax back instantly. Yes it is another credit card and will impact credit score in the short term but it is well worth it for me.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jul 8, 2020)

HenryL said:


> None of those factors has convinced Canon to drop prices on RF lenses released in 2018...so I don't think it's likely that there will be any price cuts on the R5/6 in the near future. Indeed, I suspect we may not have a steady supply of either for the first few months after release. I hope otherwise - but it is what it is and we'll find out soon enough.


It should be interesting. Great way to take the temperature of the high end camera market. 

If the future was certain we wouldn't need all those attractive weather people on TV and what kind of a world would that be?


----------



## stevelee (Jul 8, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I think Canon has killed the bundle discounts at launch because lenses were being pulled out of bundles with bodies and being sold at a higher margin (white box deals back in the day). This isn't new, we've seen this pricing for the last year or two.


It was the same with the 6D2. The kits with either version of the EF 24-105mm lens was just the body price plus the lens price.


----------



## stochasticmotions (Jul 8, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> Does it need a buffer? If it can handle 8k/30 raw then 20fps @47mp would be roughly the same bandwidth... at least to the CFexpress card.


If it can write as fast as I can shoot then fantastic...I don't do long bursts anyways, but I often do many short bursts when animals/birds are active. Of course the extra cost is going to be those CFexpress cards but hopefully they will start to come down in price over the next year or so. The second card being a bit slower doesn't usually bother me as I usually shoot jpeg to that card.


----------



## NowHearThis (Jul 8, 2020)

$2500 for 20MP, No thanks. The price for the RF85/2 seems fair - I hope it's as good as the Sony and the Zeiss Batis 85/1.8 lenses. Great prices on the Telephotos, it'll make them super cheap to rent. I was hoping the 100-500 would be under $2K, oh well.


----------



## Mark3794 (Jul 8, 2020)

R5:

Expanded ISO 102400
1053 Af areas 0.05s autofocus speed
Same algorithms as 1DX mark III
Cinema raw light
4k from supersampled 8.2K
500000 shutter rating
AF at F22

R6:
Uncropped 4k 60p 10bit 4:2:2
Same evf as EOS R but at 120fps


----------



## TomR (Jul 8, 2020)

R1-7D said:


> I think it will come in at $5500 CAD.



i might buy it from a US retailer then and save the $250


----------



## tpatana (Jul 8, 2020)

Reading the nokishita tweet, I think it says AF down to F22.

Battery 700 pics or 1h20m on 8k video

4k is oversampled from 8.2k or 7.7k

Video says about dualpixel CMOS II (is that V2 then??)


----------



## StevenA (Jul 8, 2020)

NowHearThis said:


> $2500 for 20MP, No thanks. The price for the RF85/2 seems fair - I hope it's as good as the Sony and the Zeiss Batis 85/1.8 lenses. Great prices on the Telephotos, it'll make them super cheap to rent. I was hoping the 100-500 would be under $2K, oh well.


A 100-500L for under 2k? Sheesh you aren't asking for much.


----------



## tpatana (Jul 8, 2020)

And I think it says EVF is 120fps.


----------



## stochasticmotions (Jul 8, 2020)

The one price that I do find higher than expected is for the 100-500. That seems significantly ($200?) higher than the 100-400 when it came out. Now if it is 5.6 @400 and as sharp as the current one at the long end then it might be worth it but I think I will stick with the 100-400 until this one comes down in a year or so.


----------



## CaMeRa QuEsT (Jul 8, 2020)

Only details left to know are how these cameras will perform: 

1. Video and full electronic shutter stills rolling shutter behavior (1DXIII is apparently not great at 4K, will R6 be the same? Will 8K in the R5 make it worse?).
3. 4K and 8K sharpness (no Canon hybrid below the 1DX series has done well here before compared to the competition)
3. Stills DR at full mechanic, electronic 1st curtain, and full electronic shutter selections.
4. AF tracking at full FPS.

I see that Canon is keeping a low pass filter on the 45Mp R5 sensor while the rest of the industry hasn't, and I can think of one single reason: preventing moirè in 8K footage taken with sharp lenses.

I am very impressed by Canon's push for "Populaire" (the P in RP) end of the market with the low pricing and unique feature set on all their non-L RF mount lenses, where the competition is completely MIA. Only wished Canon had made their kit and super zoom lenses sharper at 24mm, but can't complain at a $100 kit lens. 

$2K R6 w/kit lens at end of the year?


----------



## SpaceGhost1969 (Jul 8, 2020)

That’s a bit out of my price range for the R5. I think I’ll stick with my 1D C for now.

I personally think the Sony A7R4 is a better deal than the EOS R5. At $3500 new, I think that would be my next upgrade. I can even use all of my canon glass. 8k is of absolutely no importance to me. Image quality and resolution is more important with acceptable 4K video.


----------



## scyrene (Jul 8, 2020)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Canon Shares closed at $19.35 on the NYSE today. Roughly the same price they closed at 20 years ago but thanks for your insight.
> 
> Edit: Sorry. Didn't want it to sound like I was talking down to you. I guess you already knew that being as how you are such an expert on Canon share valuations and their financial plan.



Genuine question, what does the share price have to do with anything?


----------



## Scott_7D (Jul 9, 2020)

The body only and lens pricing is as expected, or maybe even better, but those kits seem wrong.

$400 and $1100 USD is pretty steep, especially since the current Canadian pricing for the R kits are body+$300 CAD for the STM and body+$800 CAD for the 4L. 

I was kinda hoping/expecting to see Canon go aggressive with their kit pricing to entice us EF people to switch over. In the 5D and 5D2 days, the 24-105 was practically free. When I got my 7D2, Canon was tossing in the 24-70/4L for $400.

Oh well, might wait a little and see what the street price is.


----------



## Canon1966 (Jul 9, 2020)

I really hope it comes with a free EF adaptor.


----------



## padam (Jul 9, 2020)

SpaceGhost1969 said:


> That’s a bit out of my price range for the R5. I think I’ll stick with my 1D C for now.
> 
> I personally think the Sony A7R4 is a better deal than the EOS R5. At $3500 new, I think that would be my next upgrade. I can even use all of my canon glass. 8k is of absolutely no importance to me. Image quality and resolution is more important with acceptable 4K video.


Even if you only shoot in 4k30p where the A7R4 maxes out (4k120p on the R5), the heavily compressed 8-bit 4:2:0 XAVC-S codec is no match for 10-bit 4:2:2

Also the cost of the body is one thing. The R5 can take any EF lens with the adapter (which by the way is cheaper than the Sigma MC-11 for the Sony) and work with it perfectly while it is more limited on the A7R4 (With the Canon the IBIS and EF lens IS works together, no such thing on the Sony, same with the AF, I know not necessary, but it is very useful when needed).


----------



## chaos2k (Jul 9, 2020)

the 8k dosent mean anything to me as I'm a still shooter. If the R6 had the build quality of the R5 I may of gone that way but If I'm shooting a wedding or landscape and get caught in the rain I need the weather sealing. I wish our CAD wasnt so bad right now ahhhhh


----------



## esglord (Jul 9, 2020)

the plot thickens


----------



## Sunflower (Jul 9, 2020)

chaos2k said:


> the 8k dosent mean anything to me as I'm a still shooter. If the R6 had the build quality of the R5 I may of gone that way but If I'm shooting a wedding or landscape and get caught in the rain I need the weather sealing. I wish our CAD wasnt so bad right now ahhhhh



Where does it say the R6 isn't weather-sealed?


----------



## chaos2k (Jul 9, 2020)

Sunflower said:


> Where does it say the R6 isn't weather-sealed?


I read it on here a few days ago. pretty sure I did lol


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jul 9, 2020)

scyrene said:


> Genuine question, what does the share price have to do with anything?


The share price haa to do with responding to someone who stepped on my comment to say that my evaluation of Canon’s marketing plan was flawed and that Canon’s real objective was increasing their share price. The share history seemed relevant IMO. If it’s not of any interest to you feel feee to ignore it.


----------



## Sunflower (Jul 9, 2020)

chaos2k said:


> I read it on here a few days ago. pretty sure I did lol


I've been following it and it didn't say anything about weather-sealing specifically, but "lower build quality." I don't think it necessarily refers to weather sealing.


----------



## twoheadedboy (Jul 9, 2020)

What time is it available? Midnight, 8am, after the event what time zone?


----------



## Danglin52 (Jul 9, 2020)

skp said:


> Wait that R5 kit price doesn't seem right. If true, I could save money by buying the body and lens separately.


I was surprised, but my guess is each vendor will have some flexibility to lower the kit price by $100-$200 dollars for the f4 L IS version.


----------



## geffy (Jul 9, 2020)

Never intended to buy straight away as i usually wait till the price drops and they attend to any problems, the R was a bargain price so i might go early for that 800 if its good and does not rely on software, never thought i would own an 800 but then again i never thought i would have 2 big whites guess they need a little black brother as my friends mum used to say


----------



## Danglin52 (Jul 9, 2020)

FrenchFry said:


> True, but that would be an excellent way to annoy buyers.


Order your 24-105 f4 L IS tonight and then cancel tomorrow morning if the bundle is cheaper. I just placed my order a few minutes ago, so I don't mind sharing.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Jul 9, 2020)

LOL Canon 100-500 f/7.1 2x the cost of Nikon’s 200-500 f/5.6 and I couldn’t care less it’s supposedly an L lens, as a f/5.6 the price would be palatable as f7.1 they are joking.


----------



## Canfan (Jul 9, 2020)

Canon can do better on pricing


----------



## David_E (Jul 9, 2020)

Sunflower said:


> _lower build quality_


That’s an unfortunate choice of words from CR. It is usually taken to mean the care with which a product is assembled; the “fit and finish.” My 5DIV is made from costlier materials than my RP and my M5, and has costlier features, but it gives no indication of having superior build quality compared to the less expensive cameras.


----------



## ldbee (Jul 9, 2020)

What I want to know is why UK pricing for 85mm is £649 or something, yet US pricing is $599? With exchange rates that makes it £475?


----------



## Danglin52 (Jul 9, 2020)

stochasticmotions said:


> The one price that I do find higher than expected is for the 100-500. That seems significantly ($200?) higher than the 100-400 when it came out. Now if it is 5.6 @400 and as sharp as the current one at the long end then it might be worth it but I think I will stick with the 100-400 until this one comes down in a year or so.


EF 70-200 f2.8 L IS II (higher than III) $2,099 vs EF 100-400 II $2,199. RF 70-200 f2.8 L IS $2,699 vs RF 100-500 L IS $2,699. Considering the previous price history, use and purpose I think that $2,699 was about $200 less than what we should have expected if it is the same quality as the 100-400 II.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 9, 2020)

The prices on the 600 & 800 lead me to believe that I shouldn't expect much in terms of IQ..

The price on the 100-500 makes me wonder how it will do with the 1.4 - my 1.4 lives on my 100-400. The 7.1 plus the hit from the 1.4 is putting me in the 'if only' category.

Definitely going to wait until the shine comes off the penny for the R5. Even a few hundred will be nice. The R6 and it's tiny little resolution leaves me cold.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Jul 9, 2020)

RMac said:


> Has Canon ever in their history released a camera with a sensor that moves for some purpose other than shaking off dust? Honest question.



What you should be asking instead is, "How long has Canon had to perfect its IBIS design?" That's the question that would keep me up at night if I were the competition.


----------



## 6degrees (Jul 9, 2020)

DBounce said:


> No, it’s not.
> It’s Much Much Much more functional... better ergonomics, better screen, better EVF, usable menus, flip screen, far superior weather sealing. And I haven’t even touched on specs/features.



45mp vs 61mp much more?


----------



## Sunflower (Jul 9, 2020)

I really hope they lower the price on the r6 lol


----------



## highdesertmesa (Jul 9, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> The prices on the 600 & 800 lead me to believe that I shouldn't expect much in terms of IQ..
> 
> The price on the 100-500 makes me wonder how it will do with the 1.4 - my 1.4 lives on my 100-400. The 7.1 plus the hit from the 1.4 is putting me in the 'if only' category.
> 
> Definitely going to wait until the shine comes off the penny for the R5. Even a few hundred will be nice. The R6 and it's tiny little resolution leaves me cold.



Your thinking on the 100-400 with 1.4x (560mm) versus 100-500 (already at 500mm w/out a TC) doesn't register to me. The 100-500 will be 700mm with the 1.4x, and TC tech has come a long way since the ancient EF TC designs (plus the advantage of the close flange distance of the RF mount). Also remember the 100-500 is going to have around 7-stops of combined stabilization with IS+IBIS – that won't help you with BIF or motion, but for everything else, it's going to be really nice.

Biggest reason to stay with 100-400 is saving money.


----------



## 6degrees (Jul 9, 2020)

BakaBokeh said:


> We don't know. That is one of the big questions is how Canon does IBIS.
> 
> That said... yes. Anything is better than Sony's IBIS. Maybe it's fine for photo. But for video, I swear they put it on there as a joke. It's a technological social experiment, and Sony's IBIS is nothing but a placebo. Sony user's believe they have more stable footage... but every time I see it, I'm like... what are you looking at? That's some shaky ass footage.



We are looking for a camera, not a cam.

For those cheering the video capability, not so fast, watch this:


----------



## Billybob (Jul 9, 2020)

The R5 came in $200-$300 more than I expected (hoped for), and the 100-500 is about $100 more than I expected. So, I will scale back for now. I'll go for the R5 and the 800mm and EF-RF adapter. I'm so happy that I held on to my 24-70L II and 100-400L II. I can wait for 100-500 reviews and see if there is any reason to upgrade. I expect that Canon will release better DO lenses in the future--like a 600mm f/5.6 DO--, so in the interim, I'll shoot dual Sony/Canon.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 9, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> Your thinking on the 100-400 with 1.4x (560mm) versus 100-500 (already at 500mm w/out a TC) doesn't register to me. The 100-500 will be 700mm with the 1.4x, and TC tech has come a long way since the ancient EF TC designs (plus the advantage of the close flange distance of the RF mount). Also remember the 100-500 is going to have around 7-stops of combined stabilization with IS+IBIS – that won't help you with BIF or motion, but for everything else, it's going to be really nice.
> 
> Biggest reason to stay with 100-400 is saving money.


Agreed. With the RF TCs not working with the RF 70-200mm it means that I don't have a simple (if not perfect) option for >200mm reach as I did with EF. The RF TC should be better than the EF TC so my plan is for RF TC + RF adaptor + 100-400mm. A little more reach @ 560mm and probably very close to the same quality. Much cheaper especially if I pick up a used 100-400mm due to people upgrading


----------



## Billybob (Jul 9, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> Your thinking on the 100-400 with 1.4x (560mm) versus 100-500 (already at 500mm w/out a TC) doesn't register to me. The 100-500 will be 700mm with the 1.4x, and TC tech has come a long way since the ancient EF TC designs (plus the advantage of the close flange distance of the RF mount). Also remember the 100-500 is going to have around 7-stops of combined stabilization with IS+IBIS – that won't help you with BIF or motion, but for everything else, it's going to be really nice.
> 
> Biggest reason to stay with 100-400 is saving money.


So, the question is will the 100-500 with TC at f/10 have better IQ (and AF) than the 800mm DO at f/11? I won't speculate, but if the 800mm has (surprisingly) good IQ and AF, then it truly will be a steal.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Jul 9, 2020)

Billybob said:


> So, the question is will the 100-500 with TC at f/10 have better IQ (and AF) than the 800mm DO at f/11? I won't speculate, but if the 800mm has (surprisingly) good IQ and AF, then it truly will be a steal.



Yeah, it's a good question. I have a feeling they will be close in IQ. Advantage to the 100-500 will be the wide range of framing. Not very easy to "zoom with your feet" when you're at 800mm!


----------



## highdesertmesa (Jul 9, 2020)

Billybob said:


> The R5 came in $200-$300 more than I expected (hoped for), and the 100-500 is about $100 more than I expected. So, I will scale back for now. I'll go for the R5 and the 800mm and EF-RF adapter. I'm so happy that I held on to my 24-70L II and 100-400L II. I can wait for 100-500 reviews and see if there is any reason to upgrade. I expect that Canon will release better DO lenses in the future--like a 600mm f/5.6 DO--, so in the interim, I'll shoot dual Sony/Canon.



Sounds like a good plan, but I've been suggesting this all day: You might want to pre-order, and you can either leave the order in place if the reviews are spectacular or cancel if they make it seem not worth it.


----------



## kafala (Jul 9, 2020)

6degrees said:


> We are looking for a camera, not a cam.


I had the A7iii and then purchased the Nikon z6. There is no ibis in the a7iii. I would get a headache from watching my handheld videos. The nikon z6 was way better even though the lenses didnt' have any stabilization.


----------



## Danglin52 (Jul 9, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> The prices on the 600 & 800 lead me to believe that I shouldn't expect much in terms of IQ..
> 
> The price on the 100-500 makes me wonder how it will do with the 1.4 - my 1.4 lives on my 100-400. The 7.1 plus the hit from the 1.4 is putting me in the 'if only' category.
> 
> Definitely going to wait until the shine comes off the penny for the R5. Even a few hundred will be nice. The R6 and it's tiny little resolution leaves me cold.


I agree with you about the primes, but I am going to order the 800mm to try just in case there is a miracle.

I agonized about the same thing on the 100-500, but if the 1.4x lives on your 100-400 II you only loose 60mm and pickup more light - 100-400 + TC f8 @ 500-560 vs 100-500 f7.1 @ 500mm. In addition, once you pop on the TC you loose a full stop through the entire zoom range:

100-135 lens marker f6.3
135- 300 + lens marker f7.1
300 + - 400 lens marker f8

I am hoping for [email protected] 400mm, but even if it is [email protected] 400 before moving to 7.1 I believe it is still a win over 100-400 II + TC. The IQ shoulda also be better than the 100-400 + TC simply because all glass is internal and calibrated. Should be interesting.


----------



## WhereDoWeGoFrmHere (Jul 9, 2020)

A $2499 R6 price point is disappointing but not surprising. Happy to let early adopters pay the premium. 

Now if the market for 5Ds's floods and the price comes way down I certainly wouldn't complain.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 9, 2020)

RMac said:


> Has Canon ever in their history released a camera with a sensor that moves for some purpose other than shaking off dust? Honest question.


That's like saying a 21 year old new wife couldn't possibly thrill me more than the 57 year old current wife... in their bikinis. Experience isn't everything.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 9, 2020)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Canon Shares closed at $19.35 on the NYSE today. Roughly the same price they closed at 20 years ago but thanks for your insight.
> 
> Edit: Sorry. Didn't want it to sound like I was talking down to you. I guess you already knew that being as how you are such an expert on Canon share valuations and their financial plan.


How many stock splits in that time? 

Canon (CAJ) has 2 splits in our *CAJ split history* database. The first split for CAJ took place on August 28, 2006. This was a 3 for 2 split, meaning for each 2 shares of CAJ owned pre-split, the shareholder now owned 3 shares. For example, a 1000 share position pre-split, became a 1500 share position following the split. CAJ's second split took place on March 16, 1998. This was a 5 for 1 split, meaning for each share of CAJ owned pre-split, the shareholder now owned 5 shares. For example, a 1500 share position pre-split, became a 7500 share position following the split.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Jul 9, 2020)

I had added the R5 and RF 100-500 at Adorama to my "Wishlist" a few days ago. Seems they have taken the pages down to update them, but I can still see the preview in my wishlist. 

Almost there...


----------



## dwarven (Jul 9, 2020)

Danglin52 said:


> Order your 24-105 f4 L IS tonight and then cancel tomorrow morning if the bundle is cheaper. I just placed my order a few minutes ago, so I don't mind sharing.



I've seen the 24-105 go on sale for $899 USD a few times.


----------



## Danglin52 (Jul 9, 2020)

dwarven said:


> I've seen the 24-105 go on sale for $899 USD a few times.


Are you talking RF or EF? I should have clarified RF 24-105 f4 L IS above.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Jul 9, 2020)

Well, the R5 I couldn't move to my cart, but the 100-500 I could. Pre-ordered!


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 9, 2020)

I know this is the least of our worries right now, but any word on the price of the LP-E6NH? I'd like to pre-order several tomorrow, if possible.


----------



## dwarven (Jul 9, 2020)

Danglin52 said:


> Are you talking RF or EF? I should have clarified RF 24-105 f4 L IS above.



The RF version.


----------



## geffy (Jul 9, 2020)

Mr Majestyk said:


> LOL Canon 100-500 f/7.1 2x the cost of Nikon’s 200-500 f/5.6 and I couldn’t care less it’s supposedly an L lens, as a f/5.6 the price would be palatable as f7.1 they are joking.


tony northrops prediction was only 1500 but he guessed the do lenses would be twice their real price, who knew


----------



## 1D4 (Jul 9, 2020)

Mr Majestyk said:


> LOL Canon 100-500 f/7.1 2x the cost of Nikon’s 200-500 f/5.6 and I couldn’t care less it’s supposedly an L lens, as a f/5.6 the price would be palatable as f7.1 they are joking.



The 200-500 is also a pain to handhold at over 2 pounds heavier than the 100-500, is only 2.5x compared to 5x, is slow to focus, and has issues above 250-300mm. The comparable 5x zoom would be the Nikkor 80-400...which debuted at...wait for it...$2700.


----------



## 1D4 (Jul 9, 2020)

Canon1966 said:


> I really hope it comes with a free EF adaptor.


Would you rather pay $4000 for a R5 with a "free" EF adapter, or $3900 without the adapter and just purchase it separately? It doesn't make any sense for Canon to bundle the adapter in when it would go to waste for people who don't need it (people brand new to Canon, people who already bought an adapter for the R/RP, people who are only using RF glass, etc.). Then there'd be a flood of adapters on the market, which would sabotage Canon's own sales of them.


----------



## Toglife_Anthony (Jul 9, 2020)

Toglife_Anthony said:


> I'm sticking with my bet...$3899 USD.



I'm just sayin'... 

Now here's to hoping I get first dibs on the initial inventory.


----------



## subtraho (Jul 9, 2020)

DBounce said:


> Better EVF



Just a note, pretty much the same EVF. Identical resolution.


----------



## Baron_Karza (Jul 9, 2020)

StevenA said:


> So no incentive to bundle I guess.



Rumor is you get a free printer and some paper and a dab of ink


----------



## Baron_Karza (Jul 9, 2020)

1D4 said:


> Would you rather pay $4000 for a R5 with a "free" EF adapter, or $3900 without the adapter and just purchase it separately? It doesn't make any sense for Canon to bundle the adapter in when it would go to waste for people who don't need it (people brand new to Canon, people who already bought an adapter for the R/RP, people who are only using RF glass, etc.). Then there'd be a flood of adapters on the market, which would sabotage Canon's own sales of them.



I'm willing to bet there will be way more new 1st time R body buyers than existing R body owners buying an R5/R6.
Maybe at least an option to buy it as a kit with a discounted price.


----------



## DBounce (Jul 9, 2020)

6degrees said:


> 45mp vs 61mp much more?


You’ve named a single feature... yes much much more.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jul 9, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> How many stock splits in that time?
> 
> Canon (CAJ) has 2 splits in our *CAJ split history* database. The first split for CAJ took place on August 28, 2006. This was a 3 for 2 split, meaning for each 2 shares of CAJ owned pre-split, the shareholder now owned 3 shares. For example, a 1000 share position pre-split, became a 1500 share position following the split. CAJ's second split took place on March 16, 1998. This was a 5 for 1 split, meaning for each share of CAJ owned pre-split, the shareholder now owned 5 shares. For example, a 1500 share position pre-split, became a 7500 share position following the split.


Splits are accounted for in the price I quoted and in the stock charts. They wouldn’t make much sense if they weren’t. Pull up the chart for CAJ on your own and see. It’s public information. Personally I could care less what Canon’s shares trade for but clearly share price appreciation is either not Canon’s primary goal or they are failing to reach that goal.
I’m not the one that brought share price up. Just pointing out that it doesn’t appear to be a primary driver of Canon’s behavior. Personally, I would have taken the time to actually look at the chart before I made that claim but different people have different standards I guess.
Share price appreciation as a measure of business success is common in the US but It’s possible Canon uses a different metric to measure their success. If I was trying to score points on Canon I could have pointed out that they trade for about 1/3 of what they did in 2007. Maybe they shouldn’t have split the shares in 2006. That can be a jinx. Obviously it’s tough all over for Camera companies.
Edited for clarity. Hard to post from the iPhone. Are we done with this? Anybody that starts a response to one of my posts with “No.” should be prepared to follow that with a pretty compelling argument IMO.


----------



## Eclipsed (Jul 9, 2020)

navastronia said:


> *"$3899"*
> 
> I called it!


I had $3999. Happy the 100-500 is same as the RF 70-200 2.8. Seems fair.

I suspect that the crappy bundle price is because the early adopters don’t need the f4 zoom, but because they can later drop the bundle price when production catches up for a $300 “discount” that motivates more buyers but isn’t really a discount.


----------



## Eclipsed (Jul 9, 2020)

hunck said:


> Could the bundle have the ef-rf adaptor included? Seems a bit off, but hey


Enough RF lenses now, so an adapter isn’t needed. Besides, who wanted the crappy basic one?


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 9, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> Your thinking on the 100-400 with 1.4x (560mm) versus 100-500 (already at 500mm w/out a TC) doesn't register to me. The 100-500 will be 700mm with the 1.4x, and TC tech has come a long way since the ancient EF TC designs (plus the advantage of the close flange distance of the RF mount). Also remember the 100-500 is going to have around 7-stops of combined stabilization with IS+IBIS – that won't help you with BIF or motion, but for everything else, it's going to be really nice.
> 
> Biggest reason to stay with 100-400 is saving money.




700mm at what, F/11? Ugh...


----------



## frankchn (Jul 9, 2020)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Splits are accounted for in the price I quoted and in the stock charts. They wouldn’t make much sense if they weren’t. Pull up the chart for CAJ on your own and see. It’s public information. Personally I could care less what Canon’s shares trade for but clearly share price appreciation is either not Canon’s primary goal or they are failing to reach that goal.



Canon is not a growth stock -- none of the industries it is in are really growing much. They are a dividend stock with a yield of about 4% over the last few years.


----------



## Eclipsed (Jul 9, 2020)

Fast351 said:


> How much time and how much do you think it'll drop? I'd be surprised if that price (if correct) drops more than $200 by Christmas.


Body won’t drop by Christmas but bundle will.


----------



## goldenhusky (Jul 9, 2020)

Sounds like the R5 has a 8k shooting limit of 20mins to cool down the camera and about 35 mins limit when recording in 4K60p. The 35 mins in 4k60p is if the recording started again right after the intitial 29:59 mins recording. The camera also has function that will automatically lowers the video resolution and frame rate if the camera heats up above certain temperature. Not sure if there is an option to stop recording instead of lowering the resolution and frame rate automatically.


----------



## goldenhusky (Jul 9, 2020)

Both cameras can be powered using the PD charger. This will power the camera and charge the batteries at the same time.


----------



## Jethro (Jul 9, 2020)

I suspect that limited supply, and probable high demand, will mean little or no price drops for the bodies by Xmas. Their price will drop, but it could take quite a bit longer - maybe mid-2021. Some of the lens prices might drop quicker.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jul 9, 2020)

frankchn said:


> Canon is not a growth stock -- none of the industries it is in are really growing much. They are a dividend stock with a yield of about 4% over the last few years.


Nice return. I’d take that in this market. Pay the dividend on time to protect the share equity and everybody is happy. 

Took another look and actually you would have lost a lot of equity with the share price decline. Even a 4% dividend would make that tough to take unless you planned to be a long term holder. In any event. I think I’ll keep investing in Canon cameras and lenses and leave shares to others with deeper pockets and less risk aversion.


----------



## goldenhusky (Jul 9, 2020)

R6 sensor is based on the 1DX2 sensor which means the AA filter could be strong on the R6


----------



## Eclipsed (Jul 9, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> That's like saying a 21 year old new wife couldn't possibly thrill me more than the 57 year old current wife... in their bikinis. Experience isn't everything.


Yes, but does her sensor still shake more than dust?


----------



## DBounce (Jul 9, 2020)

padam said:


> The R5 is 738g
> The R6 is 680g
> The A7RIV is 665g
> 
> ...


650g is the weight of the R5 body only, not 738g.


----------



## Cochese (Jul 9, 2020)

Considering those prices, I will no longer hate on the 600/ 800mm lenses. Fair price point for what you get.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 9, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I think Canon has killed the bundle discounts at launch because lenses were being pulled out of bundles with bodies and being sold at a higher margin (white box deals back in the day). This isn't new, we've seen this pricing for the last year or two.


Yes, its rare to see a bundle discount on a newly released camera, but you do see it on the RP or R with certain lenses. I was expecting the R5 would be 3600, so its $300 more.


----------



## jianger (Jul 9, 2020)

Anyone know how fast preorders tend to sell out, and how long restocks usually take?


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jul 9, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> Well, the R5 I couldn't move to my cart, but the 100-500 I could. Pre-ordered!
> View attachment 191205


HOW DO U KNOW ADORAMA WILL GET IT 1st?


----------



## Cbenedict (Jul 9, 2020)

Who had $3899 on the R5? Anyone?


----------



## canonnews (Jul 9, 2020)

jianger said:


> Anyone know how fast preorders tend to sell out, and how long restocks usually take?



in a covid world it is impossible to know.


----------



## photoenix (Jul 9, 2020)

Damn, way too expensive for those bodies. Maybe in a year from now or wait for a A7IV :/


----------



## navastronia (Jul 9, 2020)

Hamster said:


> Who had $3899 on the R5? Anyone?



moi, although I think in at least one thread, I said "$3895"


----------



## raptor3x (Jul 9, 2020)

Hamster said:


> Who had $3899 on the R5? Anyone?



Not on here but I called it on another discussion about a month ago when that crazy price was leaked.


----------



## Whowe (Jul 9, 2020)

stochasticmotions said:


> Big question for me still is going to be the buffer, but I've lived with the small buffer on the 5DS for a long time and although it is a bit of a pain it wasn't the end of the world.


I don't expect buffer to be much of an issue based on the speed you can write the files to card, especially CFexpress. If the speed is slowed based on the slowest card (as in the past) and you are writing to both cards, then the buffer will be more of an issue. (If only they would write to the fast card, then copy to the slower card...)


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 9, 2020)

skp said:


> Wait that R5 kit price doesn't seem right. If true, I could save money by buying the body and lens separately.


Good catch!


----------



## eliseaaron (Jul 9, 2020)

Under 4K = ****** yeh


----------



## highdesertmesa (Jul 9, 2020)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> HOW DO U KNOW ADORAMA WILL GET IT 1st?



Why would you go all caps then switch to lowercase just for the last word?

All the major retailers like Adorama and B&H get them the same day.


----------



## prodorshak (Jul 9, 2020)

From Nokishita...
Translated via google....
WOW emoji!


● The newly developed full-size CMOS sensor with approximately 45 million effective pixels, high-speed signal readout, high-speed processing of the new video engine "DIGIC X", and high-performance "RF lens" realize the highest resolution performance in the EOS series history. It achieves both high image quality and high-speed continuous shooting.
● AF performance is improved as "dual pixel CMOS AF II" by high-speed signal readout of new CMOS sensor and high-speed processing of new image engine. When "Face + Tracking priority AF" is set, the distance measurement area is expanded to a maximum of approximately 100% (vertical) x maximum 100% (horizontal) of the screen. Furthermore, when shooting still images, the AF frame is automatically selected from a maximum of 1053 divided areas.
● Supports detection of human eyes, faces and heads. Compared with "EOS R", the detection performance of smaller eyes and profile is improved. In addition, it can detect the eyes, face and whole body of animals (dogs/cats/birds) to improve the capture rate of subjects.
● Achieved the low brightness focusing limit of EV-6. Achieves highly accurate focusing even in a dark environment where it is difficult for the naked eye to see the subject.
●High-speed AF of up to approximately 0.05 seconds is realized by optimizing the drive control of "Dual Pixel CMOS AF II" and "RF lens".
● Uses the AF algorithm installed in the "EOS-1D X Mark III". Comfortable shooting is possible with "Case 1 to 4", which have been preset with "Subject tracking characteristics" and "Tracking characteristics with respect to speed changes" in advance according to the scene, and "Case A (Auto)" that automatically switches according to the subject. Realization.
● When shooting with the electronic shutter, high-speed continuous shooting of up to about 20 frames/second is achieved with AF/AE tracking. You can shoot without worrying about the shutter sound in scenes such as facing wild animals and playing golf.
● When shooting with the mechanical shutter/electronic front curtain, high-speed continuous shooting of up to approximately 12 frames/sec.
● Built-in high-definition electronic viewfinder (EVF) with a field-of-view rate of about 100% that employs an organic EL panel of about 5.76 million dots. By setting the display frame rate to "119.88fps (smoothness priority)", it is easier to chase moving objects.
● "DIGIC X" realizes maximum ISO51200 (equivalent to extended ISO: 102400) when shooting still images.
● Supports still image/video recording in the "HDR PQ" method based on human visual characteristics. HEIF (10bit) recording that was done with RAW development software is realized in the camera.
● "Face lighting correction" is newly added to the auto writing optimizer function during RAW development. When the contrast of the face is high, it is possible to automatically correct the brightness of the face.
● "Strength" is added to the "Digital Lens Optimizer" that corrects lens aberrations.
● The world's first internal recording of 8K/30P video is realized by the high-speed signal readout of the CMOS sensor and the high-speed processing of the new video engine “DIGIC X”. Supports internal recording of movies in RAW data (12 bits) at 8K.
● Realizes 4K/120P high frame rate video shooting, enabling smooth video shooting.
● High quality 4K video can be generated from 8K rich data. Realize 4K/30P video by oversampling without cropping.
●In 8K/4K/full HD shooting, we realize smooth AF by "dual pixel CMOS AF II".
●Cannes can be used for rich-gradation video expression by utilizing Canon's original Log gamma “Canon Log”.
●For the first time in the EOS series, a correction mechanism that moves the image sensor in response to camera shake is adopted in the body. Achieves in-body image stabilization with 5 axes: horizontal rotation axis/vertical rotation axis/rotation axis/left/right/up/down. Even with a lens that does not have an image stabilizer, you can shoot comfortably from wide-angle to telephoto, depending on the combination of camera and lens.
● The world's highest 8.0-step image stabilization is achieved by the coordinated control of the optical image stabilization mechanism on the lens side and the in-body image stabilization mechanism. Comfortable shooting is possible even in shooting environments where camera shake is likely to occur, such as telephoto shooting and handheld shooting. When shooting movies, in addition to the coordinated control of the camera shake correction mechanism inside the body and lens, it is also possible to use the movie electronic IS together.
● Supports Wi-Fi/Bluetooth(R) connection to mobile devices such as smartphones. For the first time in the EOS series, it supports wireless LAN standards in the 5 GHz band as Wi-Fi with a built-in camera, enabling high-speed and stable communication.
● In addition to FTP and FTPS, when using the wireless file transmitter “WFT-R10B”, it is possible to transfer by SFTP, realizing highly secure communication compatible with new authentication and encryption communication technology.
● Equipped with an automatic image transfer function from the camera to "image.canon". You can automatically transfer still images to "Google Photos" or "Adobe Creative Cloud" (membership plan) via "image.canon".
● Equipped with a shutter unit that achieved a shutter durability of 500,000 times. You can choose to open or close the shutter curtain when the power is off.
● Dust-proof/drip-proof structure is used to prevent water droplets and sand dust from entering the camera. In addition, a highly rigid magnesium alloy body that achieves both robustness and light weight ensures high reliability.
● Equipped with dual slots for CFexpress card (Type B) and SD memory card (UHS-II compatible).
● Equipped with a multi-controller that allows intuitive AF frame selection.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 9, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> Well, the R5 I couldn't move to my cart, but the 100-500 I could. Pre-ordered!
> View attachment 191205




Can't do this here in the US.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Jul 9, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> 700mm at what, F/11? Ugh...



Compared to what? The 100-400 II with with mediocre EF 2x IQ at f/11? The EF 400 f/5.6 plus 2x at f/11 and no IS? The RF 800 at f/11? The EF 800 big white at f/5.6 and $13K? One of the other big whites plus TCs for an equally high price and heavy weight?

I'll go with the RF 100-500 + 1.4x as the most versatile option in my price range.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Jul 9, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Can't do this here in the US.



But I did. You can't do it unless you already had the 100-500 in your wishlist and from there added it to your cart.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 9, 2020)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Splits are accounted for in the price I quoted and in the stock charts. They wouldn’t make much sense if they weren’t. Pull up the chart for CAJ on your own and see. It’s public information. Personally I could care less what Canon’s shares trade for but clearly share price appreciation is either not Canon’s primary goal or they are failing to reach that goal.
> I’m not the one that brought share price up. Just pointing out that it doesn’t appear to be a primary driver of Canon’s behavior. Personally, I would have taken the time to actually look at the chart before I made that claim but different people have different standards I guess.
> Share price appreciation as a measure of business success is common in the US but It’s possible Canon uses a different metric to measure their success. If I was trying to score points on Canon I could have pointed out that they trade for about 1/3 of what they did in 2007. Maybe they shouldn’t have split the shares in 2006. That can be a jinx. Obviously it’s tough all over for Camera companies.
> Edited for clarity. Hard to post from the iPhone. Are we done with this? Anybody that starts a response to one of my posts with “No.” should be prepared to follow that with a pretty compelling argument IMO.


All I know is that if I had 100 shares at $20/ea. ($2,000) in 1998 and never bought another share, that a 5 for 1 split made my same shares worth $10,000 today (if today's price is $20). That's quite different than saying my 100 shares (now 500 shares thanks to the split) is still worth what they were back in 1998. Not true. 

Other than that, I have no idea what Canon's strategy is and probably nobody here does either. You made it sound as though the stock has not grown in 20 years. That is patently false. The splits tell a different story.  Other than that fact, I don't care. There was an additional 3 for 2 split in that time frame. So now I would have 750 shares spawned from my original 100 shares. That makes the value of my original 100 shares, had there never been a split, $15,000 ($150 each, not $20). All the chart shows is a $x share price for the day, but if my shares have multiplied thanks to splits... that makes a huge difference.

Saying the share price is the same now as twenty years ago and has not grown is not the whole story. Now, we are done.


----------



## BakaBokeh (Jul 9, 2020)

prodorshak said:


> ● Achieved the low brightness focusing limit of EV-6. Achieves highly *accurate focusing even in a dark environment where it is difficult for the naked eye to see the subject.*
> ● When shooting with the electronic shutter, high-speed continuous shooting of up to about 20 frames/second is achieved *with AF/AE tracking.* You can shoot without worrying about the shutter sound in scenes such as facing wild animals and playing golf.
> ● Built-in high-definition electronic viewfinder (EVF) with a field-of-view rate of about 100% that employs an organic EL panel of about 5.76 million dots. By *setting the display frame rate to "119.88fps (smoothness priority)*", it is easier to chase moving objects.
> ● "Face lighting correction" is newly added to the auto writing optimizer function during RAW development. When the contrast of the face is high, it is possible to automatically correct the brightness of the face.
> ...



Should make a lot of photographers rejoice if these are implemented well.


----------



## tpatana (Jul 9, 2020)

BokehKing said:


> Honestly very disappointing, 2500 for the R6. Was really hoping for something like 2200.
> Not in the budget that one.
> It's a shame the R doesn't have IBIS. I wonder if they will ever make an affordable camera like that with IBIS.



Of course they will.


----------



## Jaysheldon (Jul 9, 2020)

tpatana said:


> Of course they will.



I hope so, too. US2,500 is about CDN$3,330. Way out of my price range. There go my dreams of an R6 for my non-IS lenses.


----------



## drama (Jul 9, 2020)

It's launch day and I'm excited. I don't care that it's all been spoiled. I'm going to watch the live event, enjoy the reality distortion field, listen for surprises then gorge myself on youtubers and product pages and pricing info. Happy release day everyone!


----------



## chrisgibbs (Jul 9, 2020)

DBounce said:


> No, it’s not.
> It’s Much Much Much more functional... better ergonomics, better screen, better EVF, usable menus, flip screen, far superior weather sealing. And I haven’t even touched on specs/features.



Don't forget SONY has the MIS Shoe, brilliant for audio accessories, it'll be interesting to see how CANON are addressing getting quality audio into the camera.


----------



## drama (Jul 9, 2020)

BokehKing said:


> Honestly very disappointing, 2500 for the R6. Was really hoping for something like 2200.
> Not in the budget that one.
> It's a shame the R doesn't have IBIS. I wonder if they will ever make an affordable camera like that with IBIS.



£300 is your difference maker here? And then complaining that the cheaper camera doesn't have a feature you want in the same breath? Good to see unrealistic entitlement alive and well in the comments.


----------



## windsorc (Jul 9, 2020)

I find it hard to believe Canon would price the R6 above 2000. They must really believe it is far better than the Sony A7iii and Nikon Z6(and their expected replacements)


----------



## drama (Jul 9, 2020)

BokehKing said:


> Always happy to see people like you attacking others for saying something about themselves. The irony of you talking about entitlement is off the charts.



Care to explain that rude comment, champ? You said you wanted an 11% reduction on a proposed pricing or it was a deal breaker, then in the same breath said you wanted a cheaper camera with more functionality. I called it as I saw it. What you "said about yourself" was that you want the world for no money. If you're going to post unrealistic, entitled nonsense, you can expect to get called out about it.

So, now if you'd like to explain what you meant by "people like you", and how my comment displayed entitlement, let's have that conversation. Or better yet, maybe just take the L and think before you post next time.


----------



## Baron_Karza (Jul 9, 2020)

Which one to get, R5 or R6? 

Thinking R6 might only be slightly better, but the R5 is super pricey.
Current goto camera is my Panasonic Lumix DMC-ZS100...


----------



## Jethro (Jul 9, 2020)

BokehKing said:


> the fact remains that the pricing for the R6 is very high and pretty surprising. Especially considering the price of the R will soon be at 1500. 40% or something more for IBIS and 30fps more? While removing top down display and less pixels?
> Add to that other options like the older Sony's
> Surely not.
> 
> I for one will finally turn my back to Canon. The R6 seems like a great cam don't get me wrong. But their pricing seems off.


Except to most of us it doesn't seem all that high or surprising, for the feature set, and as an initial release price. You seem pretty enamoured with Sony, so maybe they are indeed a better option for you.


----------



## Baron_Karza (Jul 9, 2020)

BokehKing said:


> Always happy to see people like you attacking others for saying something about themselves. The irony of you talking about entitlement is off the charts.
> 
> Ignoring that angry comment, the fact remains that the pricing for the R6 is very high and pretty surprising. Especially considering the price of the R will soon be at 1500. 40% or something more for IBIS and 30fps more? While removing top down display and less pixels?
> Add to that other options like the older Sony's
> ...



The R6 is better than the R in SOOOOOOOO many ways but : pixel count and TDD. Oh, and maybe the also the touch bar, lol. You only think there are 2 advantages with the R6??? You got to be kidding us! Read the feature/spec list again.

Older models are always dropping big time so you can't expect new models to start at/near the heavily discounted price of the older one, otherwise after a few generations they'll end up being almost free. Gimme a break!


----------



## T14 05 (Jul 9, 2020)

Nokishita wrote that the pricing for Japan is 506,000 Yen = ~4.7k USD for the R5 and 335,000 Yen = ~3.1k USD for the R6

such a big price difference


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Jul 9, 2020)

I wonder if there will be similar offers made like the CF card and reader when the 1DX was released or £500 bonus on any trade in that is currently available? Either would be nice.

I just hope the live stream is better than last time and the retailers in the UK update their sites. Currently, none of them have any information, trailers or even list the R5 / R6 and new lenses. I think there is an embargo that they are sticking to.

Only 4.5 hours to wait.


----------



## Baron_Karza (Jul 9, 2020)

T14 05 said:


> Nokishita wrote that the pricing for Japan is 506,000 Yen = ~4.7k USD for the R5 and 335,000 Yen = ~3.1k USD for the R6
> 
> such a big price difference


I guess, but those are not the US prices.


----------



## T14 05 (Jul 9, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> I guess, but those are not the US prices.


Just curious as to why there’s such a big discrepancy


----------



## padam (Jul 9, 2020)

DBounce said:


> 650g is the weight of the R5 body only, not 738g.


"All with a battery and memory card included of course"
Which part of this sentence was difficult to understand?
Always funny to see people comparing weights, just not the right ones


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jul 9, 2020)

David_E said:


> My 5DIV is made from costlier materials than my RP and my M5, and has costlier features, but it gives no indication of having superior build quality compared to the less expensive cameras.



Have you tried using 5DIV and say RP alongside under rain or sea spray?


----------



## xps (Jul 9, 2020)

tpatana said:


> Of course they will.


In 2030


----------



## B77 (Jul 9, 2020)

peterzuehlke said:


> I was hoping for something closer to $2000 for the R6. I shoot both Canon and Sony (5DIV and a6500) and have been wanting to go full frame mirrorless. Have been holding off from getting an A7III, would be adapting a bunch of EF and using several of the Sony lenses that I have. Wouldn't mind spending more to go all Canon but A7III is about $1700 now; going to $2500 is a bigger stretch than I like.



Agreed. Canon overpriced as usuall. I was looking for an update for my 10-year old Canon, I guess it will be a Sony. Can't be bothered with Canon any more if competition sells DSLRs with the same specs for under $2.000 and Canon tries to sell camera with 2017 specs for $2.500.


----------



## xps (Jul 9, 2020)

windsorc said:


> I find it hard to believe Canon would price the R6 above 2000. They must really believe it is far better than the Sony A7iii and Nikon Z6(and their expected replacements)


My retrailer was guessing €2750 to €2799 for the R6. A lot of Money. So, the R6 must be superior to the Sony 7AIII. I guess, the IQ will be superior. Or the EVF - as this is not good at the A7III.
Btw: Each camera that has an better menu than the A7III is worth an plus of 800-1000€! Just calculate the loss of anger, frustration and headaches that saves the user-friendly Canon menu to you!


----------



## Mark3794 (Jul 9, 2020)

B77 said:


> Agreed. Canon overpriced as usuall. I was looking for an update for my 10-year old Canon, I guess it will be a Sony. Can't be bothered with Canon any more if competition sells DSLRs with the same specs for under $2.000 and Canon tries to sell camera with 2017 specs for $2.500.



I don't see how the R6 with superior specs as the A7iii should sell for less


----------



## victorshikhman (Jul 9, 2020)

To Everyone Complaining about the R6 Launch Price:

The EOS R launched at $2300, or $3400 with the RF 24-105. 
You can now pick it up for $1500 new, $2300 with the RF 24-105, less than two years later.

Launch price is always the absolute highest price a camera will ever cost. It's designed to milk all the impulse dollars you coked out wall street corporate raiders have to spend in a futile attempt to fill that empty void in your soul. And then there are photographers and videographers who need the equipment now, for work, not for play, and don't really care what it costs, because it's just a capital expenditure to write off their taxes.

Anyway, there is literally no doubt the R6 will drop down to at least $2200 by the holidays, and likely hit the magic $2k price target by the end of next year, at the latest. If it's a 3-4 year product, it will probably hold that position through 2023.


----------



## xps (Jul 9, 2020)

Mark3794 said:


> I don't see how the R6 with superior specs as the A7iii should sell for less





Mark3794 said:


> I don't see how the R6 with superior specs as the A7iii should sell for less


What are the superior specs? Menu? EVF? 

Canon friends and fanboys will buy the R6 even if the R6 would have the old 6D sensor inside.


----------



## dba101 (Jul 9, 2020)

B77 said:


> Agreed. Canon overpriced as usuall. I was looking for an update for my 10-year old Canon, I guess it will be a Sony. Can't be bothered with Canon any more if competition sells DSLRs with the same specs for under $2.000 and Canon tries to sell camera with 2017 specs for $2.500.


It’s debatable whether you have an interest in anything, let alone a new camera.


----------



## tomri (Jul 9, 2020)

victorshikhman said:


> (snip)
> 
> Anyway, there is literally no doubt the R6 will drop down to at least $2200 by the holidays, and likely hit the magic $2k price target by the end of next year, at the latest. If it's a 3-4 year product, *it will probably hold that position through 2023.*


That's likely true and my goal for such expensive items is to use them for at least 5 years.That gives me a 20mpix camera in 2028. Although I dislike the mpix race, 20mpix in 2028 may actually be less than the average phone/computer screen resolution by that time. ;-)


----------



## hunck (Jul 9, 2020)

Eclipsed said:


> Enough RF lenses now, so an adapter isn’t needed. Besides, who wanted the crappy basic one?


I own four EF lenses I want to keep using. I shoot a lot of fast paced action work and the connecting/disconnecting of the one adapter I own drives me crazy. 5 times a day I try to connect a wrong combination. So I will buy an adaptor for every EF lens I use. Maybe glue them on.


----------



## Mark3794 (Jul 9, 2020)

xps said:


> What are the superior specs? Menu? EVF?
> 
> Canon friends and fanboys will buy the R6 even if the R6 would have the old 6D sensor inside.



20fps electronic shutter with full AF/AE tracking 
12fps mechanical
Almost 100% af coverage of the sensor with 1053 points
Face, head, eye, even for animals like birds
AF @ -6.5 EV 
HEIF 10bit
3,69 million dot EVF with 120hz refresh rate
8 stops ibis
4k 60p 10bit 4:2:2 supersampled no crop video with AF
Dual UHS II slots
Auto transfer to cloud


----------



## navastronia (Jul 9, 2020)

Mark3794 said:


> 20fps electronic shutter with full AF/AE tracking
> 12fps mechanical
> Almost 100% af coverage of the sensor with 1053 points
> Face, head, eye, even for animals like birds
> ...



Is it confirmed this is the same EVF as the R? Is the 120hz refresh rate an improvement?


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jul 9, 2020)

TracerHD said:


> The R6 price is the same in US and UK ? Both 2499?


One is US dollars the other sterling. If you extract the 20% VAT tax in the UK and convert to US dollars it comes in at $ 2,526 so close.


----------



## Vincwat (Jul 9, 2020)

How can it be 700$ extra to get the 24-105L with the R6 when it is 1100$ extra with the R5.
That makes no sense.


----------



## padam (Jul 9, 2020)

navastronia said:


> Is it confirmed this is the same EVF as the R? Is the 120hz refresh rate an improvement?


Yes to both.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jul 9, 2020)

The premium on the R5 in the UK is a hefty one. $ 3,899 in the US. deducting 20% VAT tax from the £ 4,199 and converting to $ comes in at $ 4,245. So whilst the pricing on the R6 is close we are being gouged by Canon on the R5 pricing. Typical.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jul 9, 2020)

victorshikhman said:


> To Everyone Complaining about the R6 Launch Price:
> 
> The EOS R launched at $2300, or $3400 with the RF 24-105.
> You can now pick it up for $1500 new, $2300 with the RF 24-105, less than two years later.
> ...


I think Canon are playing a long game with the R5/R6 and the RF lenses. There is limited production capacity post Covid-19..so I expect that Canon aren't looking to sell a lot of units this year and possibly next year. We all know that Covid-19 has created a world wide recession of proportions not seen in morern times. During the last recession, Canon upped their proces by a very healthy margin (30-50%) and effectively sold very little for a year...which was fine as they didn't have the production capacity either. The sold from over priced current stock. Then when the recession finaly came to an end and the market strated to move again...the price hike set a new rally point and that was the price that was selling. I know this becuase I remember clearly that all my 4-5 year old lenses were worth more S/H than I paid for them new a few years back due to the RRp price hike. In fact most of my lenses are still worth more than I paid for them...except for the newer stuff that've bought since then.
I don't think that Canon are paricularly bothered about Q3/4 sales of the R5/6 for 2020. There's plenty of other offerings in their line up at the moment that make more financial sense, 5D4's or 5DSR's are particaulrly good value at the moment.

The Eos R was always going to drop like a brick on the S/H market because it wasn't the camera the market wanted, but a stop gap or interim camera, much like the D60 or 10D.

I've done my "buy then newwest camera" on launch...and I've always made a significant loss compared to waiting for a few years. However...in a professional capapcity...I always need 2-3 camera bodies of the same or simular generation. My 5D3's are still working for me and giving me profitable results. If I was going to change...I would sell my 5D2 and one of my 5D3's and jump for a pair of 5D4's.
To be honest, there's not a lot of features / benefits a 5D4 will offer my business...other than having a pair of newer bodies with a working life of 4-5 years. The extra fps, buffer and a few more megapixies....not a huge difference.

The R6 offers me nothing over my existing cameras except the inconvienince of the RF mount and the gawd awful EVF and poor continuous AF tracking. And the R5 seems to be in the same price bracket as a 1DX2/3....so no...not really.

The only reason Canon are pushing mirrorless cameras is that they are cheaper for them to make and they can sell them for more.


----------



## Joules (Jul 9, 2020)

padam said:


> Yes to both.


Has Canon ever disclosed the refresh rate of the R? According to some users, it is 120 Hz in the smooth mode. If so, the R5 / R6 EVF will of course offer improvements, but not necessarily in that area.


----------



## scyrene (Jul 9, 2020)

GMCPhotographics said:


> The R6 offers me nothing over my existing cameras except the inconvienince of the RF mount and the gawd awful EVF and poor continuous AF tracking. And the R5 seems to be in the same price bracket as a 1DX2/3....so no...not really.



How do you know what the EVF will be like? And isn't the AF tracking on the 1Dx3 (which this is supposed to share) considered very good?



GMCPhotographics said:


> The only reason Canon are pushing mirrorless cameras is that they are cheaper for them to make and they can sell them for more.



Do we actually know it's cheaper to build them? But anyhow, it's not the only reason. They saw the way the market was going and noted it opened up new opportunities (some technical, some business). Of course launching a whole new line means they can charge more, but then they have to recoup higher development costs too. I don't think it's as simple and cynical as you're making out.


----------



## padam (Jul 9, 2020)

Joules said:


> Has Canon ever disclosed the refresh rate of the R? According to some users, it is 120 Hz in the smooth mode. If so, the R5 / R6 EVF will of course offer improvements, but not necessarily in that area.


I think it is 60Hz in the smooth mode, not 120Hz


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jul 9, 2020)

ldbee said:


> What I want to know is why UK pricing for 85mm is £649 or something, yet US pricing is $599? With exchange rates that makes it £475?


Did you deduct 20% VAT. US prices are without tax which varies state to state etc.


----------



## DBounce (Jul 9, 2020)

padam said:


> "All with a battery and memory card included of course"
> Which part of this sentence was difficult to understand?
> Always funny to see people comparing weights, just not the right ones


It’s all relative... I use a battery grip... should that be included? If you are really concerned about the weight, there’s only one full frame camera to consider:
Sigma fp
*422g*(including battery and SDcard), 
*370g*(Camera Body Only)


----------



## Joules (Jul 9, 2020)

padam said:


> I think it is 60Hz in the smooth mode, not 120Hz


I'm not saying it is or isn't. But I have looked in the past and never found any claims from Cankn.


----------



## DBounce (Jul 9, 2020)

B77 said:


> Agreed. Canon overpriced as usuall. I was looking for an update for my 10-year old Canon, I guess it will be a Sony. Can't be bothered with Canon any more if competition sells DSLRs with the same specs for under $2.000 and Canon tries to sell camera with 2017 specs for $2.500.


Looks like the Eos R or Rp could be the answer? Though, I can’t think of any 2017 cameras with specs equal to the R6?


----------



## padam (Jul 9, 2020)

DBounce said:


> It’s all relative... I use a battery grip... should that be included? If you are really concerned about the weight, there’s only one full frame camera to consider:
> Sigma fp
> *422g*(including battery and SDcard),
> *370g*(Camera Body Only)


3 posted wasted on this, you really can't let go of pure stupidity, why?
If you are quoting a camera with a weight where the card and battery are included, then you should compare like-wise. Nothing 'relative' about that.

Of course maybe you have amazing abilities to use a camera without any power or a card, in which case I retract my statement


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jul 9, 2020)

DBounce said:


> Looks like the Eos R or Rp could be the answer? Though, I can’t think of any 2017 cameras with specs equal to the R6?



It's funny when people take 1 single spec which was available years ago and say it's "2017 specs" while ignoring everything else.
The only camera that could rival the R6 in 2017 was the 1DX2. Maybe.


----------



## tomri (Jul 9, 2020)

Don't think the R6 is a sports camera. For landscape/studio and at that price point the R6 will compete with the Sony A7*R* III, which is 2600EUR in Germany, not the A7III. The A7R III has 40mpix (vs 20) and 3.69mdot EVF (vs. unknown). DR at hi and low ISO as well as battery life are important and might be close (best case assumption IMHO).


----------



## 2 cents (Jul 9, 2020)

That's a lot of coin for both cameras. They don't even have a mirror and pentaprism......... shouldn't they be cheaper than the 5D and 6D?

Just had a good look at my trusty 5D IV, gave it a hug as it looks like we're staying together for longer than anticipated.


----------



## tomri (Jul 9, 2020)

2 cents said:


> That's a lot of coin for both cameras. They don't even have a mirror and pentaprism......... shouldn't they be cheaper than the 5D and 6D?
> (snip)


Even though that may have been sarcasm, I think you have a point: Canon saves on manufacturing cost and does not hand that saving on to us customers...


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jul 9, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> All I know is that if I had 100 shares at $20/ea. ($2,000) in 1998 and never bought another share, that a 5 for 1 split made my same shares worth $10,000 today (if today's price is $20). That's quite different than saying my 100 shares (now 500 shares thanks to the split) is still worth what they were back in 1998. Not true.
> 
> Other than that, I have no idea what Canon's strategy is and probably nobody here does either. You made it sound as though the stock has not grown in 20 years. That is patently false. The splits tell a different story.  Other than that fact, I don't care. There was an additional 3 for 2 split in that time frame. So now I would have 750 shares spawned from my original 100 shares. That makes the value of my original 100 shares, had there never been a split, $15,000 ($150 each, not $20). All the chart shows is a $x share price for the day, but if my shares have multiplied thanks to splits... that makes a huge difference.
> 
> Saying the share price is the same now as twenty years ago and has not grown is not the whole story. Now, we are done.


Fundamentally incorrect. I don't know how else to say it. I'm really trying not to be a jerk about it but you are mistaken. The $20 price from 20 years ago reflects the devaluation of the shares caused by the splits. The actual share price in 1998 would not have been $20. It would have been a price multiple times higher than that based on however many times it's split since then. If it's split 5:1 since then the adjusted 1998 price would be $100 (5x$20). *A split does not increase the value of your holding. You just end up with more shares but they are worth less.* Maybe that's the part you're missing. It's a tool that companies use to lower their share price. Some investors don't like to buy stocks with high share prices. It's meaningless beyond that. If you look at a good chart it will indicate the splits and you will see there is no associated change in price.

That's how it works. Facts are facts. Saying something is true doesn't make it true. $2000 dollars worth of Canon shares from 20 years ago would be worth $2000 today but you would own more shares of lower value. You would, however, have received substantial dividends.


----------



## Canon1966 (Jul 9, 2020)

It


Canon1966 said:


> I really hope it comes with a free EF adaptor.


I guess no EF adaptor included...that would have been nice...


----------



## T14 05 (Jul 9, 2020)

R5 is $7099 AUD which is ****. Dunno why such a difference compared to USD conversion ((((((((


----------



## TomR (Jul 9, 2020)

canadian pricing released at $5399


----------



## Trinitytrue (Jul 9, 2020)

Norwegian price $5710


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Jul 9, 2020)

Great prices all around, especially for the R5 itself! 



Boblblawslawblg said:


> Too rich for my blood and for the stuff I'm shooting.
> 
> Wait till this fall and see if that M5ii with IBIS shows up for around 1350.



I'm waiting for the rumored M5 Mark II as well!  It'll pair better with the 32mm lens (IBIS), and be the main camera for my dual camera setup for events.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jul 9, 2020)

Official Canon price from Australian Canon online store is $7099. I hoped it would be around 6k. But $7300 (with an EF-RF adapter) makes it sliiightly overpriced.
Sony A7RIV goes for $5150 with discount atm. The adapter will be around $600 AUD, still the whole system will be $1700 cheaper.

Compared to more reasonable prices in other regions, I'd say Canon AU totally sucks, I'm hugely disappointed.


----------



## Max TT (Jul 9, 2020)

R6 ISO... Mind Blown
R5 frame capture from 8kvid... Mind Blown


----------



## cayenne (Jul 9, 2020)

Canon1966 said:


> It
> 
> I guess no EF adaptor included...that would have been nice...



So, how much is an adaptor for the EF lenses? $100-$150?

C


----------



## Fischer (Jul 9, 2020)

Nice to see Canon finally making a home run with these two bodies after all those years since the 5DII! Prices are very reasonable. The R5 a little higher than hoped for, but the 6R in a very sweet spot for its price/performance. I expect Canon will sell a lot of these in spite of a difficult overall market situation. Super turn around for Canon and a boon for all photographers out there.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 9, 2020)

Well, I ordered the R5 and 100-500 and in a month or 2 I'll officially become a "Canon'er" (or whatever we're called). Now I've got some time to think about everything else that I'll immediately (or eventually) need, which is:

(I do welcome your suggestions on any of this)
* CFExpress card (high capacity as I'll only get 1, I don't keep photos on it long term)
* SD card (ditto)
* protective filter (highest quality only, as it'll never be removed unless another needs to be used, like ND or polarizer)
* all the other lenses to consider (yes, I know it's too vague to comment on)

Other than my wallet being a "lot lighter", it's been a good morning!


----------



## TAF (Jul 9, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> * protective filter (highest quality only, as it'll never be removed)



I would appreciate opinions on that as well. After Canon put all that effort into superior lens design, how do I avoid ruining it with a separate piece of glass on the front?


----------



## domo_p1000 (Jul 9, 2020)

Canon1966 said:


> It
> 
> I guess no EF adaptor included...that would have been nice...


Some stores in the UK are bundling it for free...


----------



## tpatana (Jul 9, 2020)

Trinitytrue said:


> Norwegian price $5710



How much is plane ticket Oslo-NY-Oslo?


----------



## tpatana (Jul 9, 2020)

So my current shopping list:
R5 $3899
Grip: $349
Extra battery: $79
EF-Adapter: $99 for basic (or $199 with the control ring (or $399 with drop-in filter))
RF 28-70mm: ~$2600

Total $7026 - $7326 (plus tax/shipping)


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 9, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> Compared to what? The 100-400 II with with mediocre EF 2x IQ at f/11? The EF 400 f/5.6 plus 2x at f/11 and no IS? The RF 800 at f/11? The EF 800 big white at f/5.6 and $13K? One of the other big whites plus TCs for an equally high price and heavy weight?
> 
> I'll go with the RF 100-500 + 1.4x as the most versatile option in my price range.



Don't forget one thing - at least in my case I enjoy using my 100-400L II + 1.4 on my 5D4 as well as my EOS-R, and the 100-400L II bare fits well on the 5D4, my 7D2, and my 70D.

Can't do that with the RF 100-500L. It's EOS-R only unless I buy the new body too.

Also - I would never shoot the 2X because of the hit on IQ and unless that changes for some miraculous reason with these new extenders that will be case for the 100-500L as well.

I live in the pacific northwest and light is a bitch even on a good day. Get back under these trees up here ad it doesn't matter what the sun is doing - you're working in dappled light at best. F8 @ 560 is a challenge but I've learned to make it work as best I can. F11 @ 700 might be doable on the R5 but it will cost me over $7000 to get there. For that much money I should suck it up and just go ahead with the 500mm F4 but then we get into the portability discussion.

I said UGH because I was hoping for more for the price. Sigma and Tamron do a 150-600 5.6-6.3 for $1000 or so. For nearly three times that I was hoping for a better price tag or faster glass. It seemed doable and reasonable to me.

For me, for a lens I can only use on my EOS-R, it's a bit of a let down.

I just decided I'm buying the R5 and waiting for sales on the 100-500L down the road. Or just go ahead with the freaking 500mm F4 - I have a nice gimbal - why not? I'm old and you can't take it with you.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 9, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> But I did. You can't do it unless you already had the 100-500 in your wishlist and from there added it to your cart.




Dang it. hahah.. That's awesome. It's too late now. Decided on the body alone for now and will throw my order in and get in line. Yeehaw!


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 9, 2020)

I doubt many will care but I went back and took a look at my previous purchases and have decided that the price of the R5 is spot on - generous in fact, when compared to the 5D4 kit I bought back in 2018. (4199 out the door with a 24-105L and a couple of other doodads).

Also - the 100-500L at $2699 reflects very well on the $2299 I paid for my 100-400L II at launch when it came out.

I've reached the conclusion that I've just turned into a cheap bastard over the last few years and need to get over myself. If I want it, there it is. Pay it or don't.

I'm ordering the R5. Damn the torpedoes.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jul 9, 2020)

cayenne said:


> So, how much is an adaptor for the EF lenses? $100-$150?
> 
> C


In the UK (maybe wider Europe too?) at least, Canon are offering a free EF-EoS R adaptor to all CPS members - supposedly as an "exclusive". May not be much, but worth having nonetheless. For our cousins over in the Americas, it may be worth checking out CPS, and/or giving it a few days, if you can bear to wait....


----------



## highdesertmesa (Jul 9, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Don't forget one thing - at least in my case I enjoy using my 100-400L II + 1.4 on my 5D4 as well as my EOS-R, and the 100-400L II bare fits well on the 5D4, my 7D2, and my 70D.
> 
> Can't do that with the RF 100-500L. It's EOS-R only unless I buy the new body too.
> 
> ...



Makes sense. Might hold off on an expensive EF big white, though, since Canon really is touting the combined IBIS and AF performance being due to the RF interface speed. Will be interesting to see the first reports come in of EF lenses on the R5.


----------



## miketcool (Jul 9, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> I live in the pacific northwest and light is a bitch even on a good day. Get back under these trees up here ad it doesn't matter what the sun is doing - you're working in dappled light at best. F8 @ 560 is a challenge but I've learned to make it work as best I can. F11 @ 700 might be doable on the R5 but it will cost me over $7000 to get there. For that much money I should suck it up and just go ahead with the 500mm F4 but then we get into the portability discussion.



Up until last month I was shooting with the EF 100-400 USM II on a doubler adapted to my EOS R. Worked perfectly fine for dawn and dusk up here on the sound. The 100-500 is welcomed along with the other two telephotos. It gives me some extra creative choices when I’m not on some insane assignment where a $14k lens is required. You have 45mp to clear up any noise for prints that many pros take on 20mp or less.


----------



## Cbenedict (Jul 9, 2020)

navastronia said:


> moi, although I think in at least one thread, I said "$3895"


I was off by $100. I had my money on $3799


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 9, 2020)

miketcool said:


> Up until last month I was shooting with the EF 100-400 USM II on a doubler adapted to my EOS R. Worked perfectly fine for dawn and dusk up here on the sound. The 100-500 is welcomed along with the other two telephotos. It gives me some extra creative choices when I’m not on some insane assignment where a $14k lens is required. You have 45mp to clear up any noise for prints that many pros take on 20mp or less.




This is the same for me - the 1.4X lives on my 100-400L II and usually rotates between the 5D4 and the EOS-R depending on what I'm doing. I have the fancy EOS-R adapter (control ring type) and it works great. No problems and I don't think the IQ hit is even noticeable.

I'm on the phone @ B&H right now working out an order on the R5.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 9, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> Makes sense. Might hold off on an expensive EF big white, though, since Canon really is touting the combined IBIS and AF performance being due to the RF interface speed. Will be interesting to see the first reports come in of EF lenses on the R5.



Yup. I think my long range plan will end up being the 100-500L once I hear how others are doing using the new adapters.

I'm on the phone with B&H right now trying to work a deal on the R5. I'm going to Payboo it to save a little over $400 on the tax, plus they usually give a little for retired military.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 9, 2020)

TAF said:


> I would appreciate opinions on that as well. After Canon put all that effort into superior lens design, how do I avoid ruining it with a separate piece of glass on the front?



I only use filters when I have a specific purpose for having one mounted. I've never had a problem but I'm a pretty careful guy.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 9, 2020)

tpatana said:


> How much is plane ticket Oslo-NY-Oslo?



At least at one point Icelandair was fairly cheap--whether cheap enough to make it worth doing is another question entirely.

Another benefit is you could stay in Iceland for a couple of days, and if you can't find something worth photographing in Iceland, then don't waste your money on the camera. 

(Icelandair at least used to have flights to Denver. Look for a place with lower sales tax than NYC as every percentage point is going to be worth another 39 dollars.)


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jul 9, 2020)

2 cents said:


> That's a lot of coin for both cameras. They don't even have a mirror and pentaprism......... shouldn't they be cheaper than the 5D and 6D?
> 
> Just had a good look at my trusty 5D IV, gave it a hug as it looks like we're staying together for longer than anticipated.



I'm sure a top EVF costs a lot more than a pentaprism.


----------



## tpatana (Jul 9, 2020)

SteveC said:


> At least at one point Icelandair was fairly cheap--whether cheap enough to make it worth doing is another question entirely.
> 
> Another benefit is you could stay in Iceland for a couple of days, and if you can't find something worth photographing in Iceland, then don't waste your money on the camera.
> 
> (Icelandair at least used to have flights to Denver. Look for a place with lower sales tax than NYC as every percentage point is going to be worth another 39 dollars.)



They also fly to Seattle and it's 3 hour drive to Oregon with 0% sales tax


----------



## SteveC (Jul 9, 2020)

tpatana said:


> They also fly to Seattle and it's 3 hour drive to Oregon with 0% sales tax



Even better.


----------



## tpatana (Jul 9, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Even better.



I'm considering that myself, also there's very good Izakaya I like to visit.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 9, 2020)

tpatana said:


> I'm considering that myself, also there's very good Izakaya I like to visit.



To be honest I have no idea how much better Denver's sales tax is than New York City's. I know it's 8+% in the nearby city of Colorado Springs, but that means nothing in Colorado (one of the most patchwork sales tax states--it's a nightmare for the people who write the software to compute it for online orders). I have no idea what NYC's rate is, just that once long ago I was stunned to see it was 11+%.

Seattle/Portland is a much better option (also plenty of photogenic stuff there too).


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 9, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> ...
> 
> I said UGH because I was hoping for more for the price. Sigma and Tamron do a 150-600 5.6-6.3 for $1000 or so. For nearly three times that I was hoping for a better price tag or faster glass. It seemed doable and reasonable to me.



Different class of lens. Nikon 80-400, Sony 100-400, Canon's EF 100-400 II all cost more than the 150-600/200-500/200-600 lenses. Are all those overpriced too?

I find the 100-500 interesting because it is like a 100-400 with a 1.25x only on the long end. RF 100-500 weighs about 3 lb compared to the 4.5 lb on the Tamron.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 9, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Even better.


 Or buy at B&H and use Payboo and not pay tax either.


----------



## tpatana (Jul 9, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Or buy at B&H and use Payboo and not pay tax either.



I'm considering between than and driving to Oregon. BH would be easier, but Oregon I can use my cards so either Amex to give extra 1 year of warranty, or Chase for points.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 9, 2020)

Random Orbits said:


> Different class of lens. Nikon 80-400, Sony 100-400, Canon's EF 100-400 II all cost more than the 150-600/200-500/200-600 lenses. Are all those overpriced too?
> 
> I find the 100-500 interesting because it is like a 100-400 with a 1.25x only on the long end. RF 100-500 weighs about 3 lb compared to the 4.5 lb on the Tamron.



No. I own the 100-400L and have already said the price on the 100-500 is reasonable. I also already said that the 150-600 lenses were all of lesser quality and I prefer the 100-400L and a crop.

My conclusion was that for 2X the price of the lesser lenses I'd hoped it could be a little faster.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 9, 2020)

tpatana said:


> I'm considering between than and driving to Oregon. BH would be easier, but Oregon I can use my cards so either Amex to give extra 1 year of warranty, or Chase for points.




I'm 5 hours north of Portland but you couldn't pay me to drive through Seattle and Tacoma. No way.


----------



## Trinitytrue (Jul 9, 2020)

tpatana said:


> How much is plane ticket Oslo-NY-Oslo?


510 usd two way


----------



## shire_guy (Jul 9, 2020)

Checked Sydney prices this morning. The R5 is AUD 6,700-7,000 and the 100-500mm is AUD5,000. 
By comparison the 5D IV was AUD5,000 when I picked it up not long after it hit the shops.


----------



## Philrp (Jul 9, 2020)

At those prices, there is room for an R7 for sure :0)


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 9, 2020)

So here's my summary from B&H:

R5 - 3,789
Sandisk CFExpress 128GB - 195.99
BG-R10 Grip - 342.02
LP-E6NH - 77.42

Thanks to Payboo - no tax.

Total - 4,404

Decent.

Very happy.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Jul 10, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> So here's my summary from B&H:
> 
> R5 - 3,789
> Sandisk CFExpress 128GB - 195.99
> ...



Nice prices! I got what you did plus the two TCs, 4 spare batteries, and 512 card. I may cancel the TCs – still trying to decide if I'm bothered by not being able to retract the lens to shorter than 300mm with them attached. Probably will try them both to see if the IQ is worth it versus cropping.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 10, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> Nice prices! I got what you did plus the two TCs, 4 spare batteries, and 512 card. I may cancel the TCs – still trying to decide if I'm bothered by not being able to retract the lens to shorter than 300mm with them attached. Probably will try them both to see if the IQ is worth it versus cropping.




Did you pick up the 100-500 as well? Very curious about those TCs.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 10, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> Nice prices! I got what you did plus the two TCs, 4 spare batteries, and 512 card. I may cancel the TCs – still trying to decide if I'm bothered by not being able to retract the lens to shorter than 300mm with them attached. Probably will try them both to see if the IQ is worth it versus cropping.


You got the 100-500 if I remember correctly. Are you saying that you can't use it at the 100-300 setting while using either of the TC's?  Why? Is there a collision of the optics, or just a poor IQ if you do it? I'd *really* like to know this since I just preordered the 100-500 myself. If it's poor quality, is there a chart that shows the combination IQ vs range (100-500) selected?


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 10, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> You got the 100-500 if I remember correctly. Are you saying that you can't use it at the 100-300 setting while using either of the TC's?  Why? Is there a collision of the optics, or just a poor IQ if you do it? I'd *really* like to know this since I just preordered the 100-500 myself. If it's poor quality, is there a chart that shows the combination IQ vs range (100-500) selected?




" Such is the physical construction of the latter lens that both teleconverters can only be used at focal lengths between 300-500mm. While the adapters are smaller than their EF counterparts, the interior parts protrude and prevent them working below 300mm. "


----------



## highdesertmesa (Jul 10, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Did you pick up the 100-500 as well? Very curious about those TCs.



Yes, the 100-500 and both TCs. Still thinking about cancelling the TCs and just cropping minimally to 1.4x territory. I'm really not super-excited about having a longer lens with the TCs attached. But maybe if the IQ of the 2x is really good, that would be worth it. Just not very travel-friendly. Would love to see the 100-500 extended to 300 to know what the increase in length is going to be.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 10, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> " Such is the physical construction of the latter lens that both teleconverters can only be used at focal lengths between 300-500mm. While the adapters are smaller than their EF counterparts, the interior parts protrude and prevent them working below 300mm. "


Does this mean there is a physical collision if you zoom wider than 300mm? That's so hard to believe, as it could damage the optics of both lenses! If that's true, then they should be declared as incompatible, period!


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 10, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> Yes, the 100-500 and both TCs. Still thinking about cancelling the TCs and just cropping minimally to 1.4x territory. I'm really not super-excited about having a longer lens with the TCs attached. But maybe if the IQ of the 2x is really good, that would be worth it. Just not very travel-friendly. Would love to see the 100-500 extended to 300 to know what the increase in length is going to be.



I know I've said this before, but my 1.4 stays on my 100-400L II ever since I moved from my 7D2 to the 5D4. I'm so used to it I don't even really notice it anymore. It has always performed great - lots of example photos over in the Birds In Flight and Bird Portrait sections here.

Overall I've preferred the 1.4X to the crop in terms of IQ - that's why I'm so interested in the new ones. FWIW I have never liked the results with the 2.0 on my 100-400L but if the new ones are better....

I'm not even trying to kid myself - come November when the Black Friday and Christmas sales roll around I know I'll get the new zoomer and the 1.4X. I mostly shoot critters and you can never have too much reach.

After reading about that new 800mm some more this morning/afternoon I may even be open to trying that one - did you see the sample images?


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 10, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Does this mean there is a physical collision if you zoom wider than 300mm? That's so hard to believe, as it could damage the optics of both lenses! If that's true, then they should be declared as incompatible, period!



If it didn't lock out then yes, I believe there would be a collision problem... Disagree on the compatibility - I like the fact that aren't in play at the lower zooms. As somone sho uses a 1.4 all the time I've often wished it wasn't in play at 100mm.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Jul 10, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> I know I've said this before, but my 1.4 stays on my 100-400L II ever since I moved from my 7D2 to the 5D4. I'm so used to it I don't even really notice it anymore. It has always performed great - lots of example photos over in the Birds In Flight and Bird Portrait sections here.
> 
> Overall I've preferred the 1.4X to the crop in terms of IQ - that's why I'm so interested in the new ones. FWIW I have never liked the results with the 2.0 on my 100-400L but if the new ones are better....
> 
> ...



I wonder if the difference was you were using 100-400 II and 1.4x with 5D4, and I was using it with 5DsR. To me, it was a lot better to shoot without the 1.4x (III) and crop. I most often noticed the IS would be less effective when the 1.4x was attached – but maybe that was related to the camera body – perhaps the 5D4 does better with that combo than the 5DsR.

I'm looking forward to seeing full-size samples with the RF 800. All we have now are videos with a few photos displayed there – really hard to discern quality. You know, I'd almost rather have a 100-500 (which is like the 100-400 with the 1.4x permanently mounted when you count the cropping ability moving from your 5D4 or my R to the R5) and the RF 800 than the 100-500 plus TCs and have the lens not retract shorter than 300mm (plus you have the extra length of the TC – not so bad on the 1.4x, but fairly thick with the 2x).


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Jul 10, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Official Canon price from Australian Canon online store is $7099. I hoped it would be around 6k. But $7300 (with an EF-RF adapter) makes it sliiightly overpriced.
> Sony A7RIV goes for $5150 with discount atm. The adapter will be around $600 AUD, still the whole system will be $1700 cheaper.
> 
> Compared to more reasonable prices in other regions, I'd say Canon AU totally sucks, I'm hugely disappointed.


A number of retailers have it for about $6500 in Australia. Still overpriced when you consider our dollar is on par with the Canadian dollar at the moment and it is $1200 cheaper there!


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 10, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> I wonder if the difference was you were using 100-400 II and 1.4x with 5D4, and I was using it with 5DsR. To me, it was a lot better to shoot without the 1.4x (III) and crop. I most often noticed the IS would be less effective when the 1.4x was attached – but maybe that was related to the camera body – perhaps the 5D4 does better with that combo than the 5DsR.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing full-size samples with the RF 800. All we have now are videos with a few photos displayed there – really hard to discern quality. You know, I'd almost rather have a 100-500 (which is like the 100-400 with the 1.4x permanently mounted when you count the cropping ability moving from your 5D4 or my R to the R5) and the RF 800 than the 100-500 plus TCs and have the lens not retract shorter than 300mm (plus you have the extra length of the TC – not so bad on the 1.4x, but fairly thick with the 2x).



I'd bet on it. That 50MP sensor can be a bear. The 5D4 and EOS-R didn't mind the 1.4 at all in terms of IQ.

You're thinking the same thing I'm thinking. I can own the 600mm and 800mm for the less than the price of the 100-500 and still use my 100-400 with the 1.4 as I do now.

Lots of time to read reviews between now and the time anything actually ends up on my porch.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 10, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> I wonder if the difference was you were using 100-400 II and 1.4x with 5D4, and I was using it with 5DsR. To me, it was a lot better to shoot without the 1.4x (III) and crop. I most often noticed the IS would be less effective when the 1.4x was attached – but maybe that was related to the camera body – perhaps the 5D4 does better with that combo than the 5DsR.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing full-size samples with the RF 800. All we have now are videos with a few photos displayed there – really hard to discern quality. You know, I'd almost rather have a 100-500 (which is like the 100-400 with the 1.4x permanently mounted when you count the cropping ability moving from your 5D4 or my R to the R5) and the RF 800 than the 100-500 plus TCs and have the lens not retract shorter than 300mm (plus you have the extra length of the TC – not so bad on the 1.4x, but fairly thick with the 2x).


I still haven't had anyone tell me for sure what happens with the 100-500 and TC if you do (accidentally) try to zoom wider than 300mm? Do the optics crash and get damaged, or is there a designed stop that makes for a safe (non-damaging) halt to the zoom motion?

Either way, I'm starting to think that a 100-500 withOUT TC, plus a 800 f11 may be a better way to go. The 800 is almost free (relative to the uber-cost of the 100-500 L lens and TCs). But I haven't seen any images for the f11 so I can only hope they're good enough to get it.

And, is it true that the 800 f11 is a fixed f11 lens and has no aperture blades to stop it down further? I'm just really surprised if that's true, but I could live with it.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 10, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> I still haven't had anyone tell me for sure what happens with the 100-500 and TC if you do (accidentally) try to zoom wider than 300mm? Do the optics crash and get damaged, or is there a designed stop that makes for a safe (non-damaging) halt to the zoom motion?
> 
> Either way, I'm starting to think that a 100-500 withOUT TC, plus a 800 f11 may be a better way to go. The 800 is almost free (relative to the uber-cost of the L lens and TCs). But I haven't seen any images for the f11 so I can only hope they're good enough to get it.
> 
> And, is it true that the 800 f11 is a fixed f11 lens and has no aperture blades to stop it down further? I'm just really surprised if that's true, but I could live with it.




The lens locks out. it will not fully close with the TC installed. It will not 'zoom in' - it is mechanically stopped so no 'crash' occurs.

We were just discussing the same thing - if the image IQ is worth a darn and you can live with fixed f11 - and it is fixed at f11 - then it could be agood alternative - especially if you already have a good zoom combo.

Tons of reviews to come!


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 10, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> The lens locks out. it will not fully close with the TC installed. It will not 'zoom in' - it is mechanically stopped so no 'crash' occurs.
> 
> We were just discussing the same thing - if the image IQ is worth a darn and you can live with fixed f11 - and it is fixed at f11 - then it could be agood alternative - especially if you already have a good zoom combo.
> 
> Tons of reviews to come!


I just watched the video at B&H (yes, I PayBOO too). The 800 f11 looks awesome (well, at least at the limited resolution of my Macbook 15"). Can't wait for real reviews of it. At that price, size & weight I hope they're good and I'll get it and can say "We don' need no stinkin' Teleconverters!"


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jul 10, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> A number of retailers have it for about $6500 in Australia. Still overpriced when you consider our dollar is on par with the Canadian dollar at the moment and it is $1200 cheaper there!



Maybe GST adds about $700.
Where did you find the $6500 price? Was it authorised dealer, not grey? Teds do it for $6900. digital camera warehouse hasn't even listed the price yet. Thanks!!

UPD: digidirect do it for 6588. I'm already tempted to preorder, it's more reasonable, although the price still bites.


----------



## Frodo (Jul 10, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> A number of retailers have it for about $6500 in Australia. Still overpriced when you consider our dollar is on par with the Canadian dollar at the moment and it is $1200 cheaper there!


The official price for the R6 in New Zealand is NZD 5000 and the R5 is NZD 7800 (USD 3,280 and 5100 respectively). Given our incomes are lower than in the US, Europe and even Australia, I consider that these prices are excessive. Especially when the Sony A7Riv is NZD 5300 in the Sony Store (a little over two-thirds of the R5), I won't be buying either body any time soon. Just as well I am very happy with my R.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 10, 2020)

Bloody hell. Living in Australia sucks right now. $4300 for the R6!!!!!!! Our dollar is at 70 US cents. Surely we should be looking at around $3600


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Jul 10, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Maybe GST adds about $700.
> Where did you find the $6500 price? Was it authorised dealer, not grey? Teds do it for $6900. digital camera warehouse hasn't even listed the price yet. Thanks!!
> 
> UPD: digidirect do it for 6588. I'm already tempted to preorder, it's more reasonable, although the price still bites.


Yep! digidirect and georges.. camerapro also have it for 6548, but I'm not sure if they are including the second battery at that price.

I hear you! I mean I'm really glad it wasn't like 10k... but I had hopes it would be under $6000. I only paid $1600 for my EOS R and I have to ask myself, is the R5 really going to be 4x better than what I already have? The IBIS is very appealing, and 8k Raw too.. but then you also have to factor in the cost of a computer that can deal with 8k footage!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 10, 2020)

So for anyone is OZ that knows. How much would it cost if I ordered from the US. I hate doing that as I much prefer to support local retailers but the rrp in Australia is little more than Highway robbery. $1900 more here than the US price!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Currency exchange and taxes do NOT equate to $1900


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Jul 10, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> So for anyone is OZ that knows. How much would it cost if I ordered from the US. I hate doing that as I much prefer to support local retailers but the rrp in Australia is little more than Highway robbery. $1900 more here than the US price!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Currency exchange and taxes do NOT equate to $1900


It would end up costing almost exactly the same as buying it locally once you pay GST and import duties unfortunately. And you then also wouldn't have a warranty. In Australia we get 5 years.. only 1 year in the states


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 10, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> It would end up costing almost exactly the same as buying it locally once you pay GST and import duties unfortunately. And you then also wouldn't have a warranty. In Australia we get 5 years.. only 1 year in the states


$1900 bucks for duties and tax?


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Jul 10, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> $1900 bucks for duties and tax?


The best price I have found in Australia so far is $6548 with an extra battery and an EF adapter included.

Take the US price of $3899 and add 10% for gst and your at USD $4290 which is already over AU$6100... I believe you then need to add an extra 5% import duty on top of the GST... so pretty much a wash... unless I have my maths wrong?


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 10, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> The best price I have found in Australia so far is $6548 with an extra battery and an EF adapter included.
> 
> Take the US price of $3899 and add 10% for gst and your at USD $4290 which is already over AU$6100... I believe you then need to add an extra 5% import duty on top of the GST... so pretty much a wash... unless I have my maths wrong?


I was referring to the R6. Haven't looked at the R5 TBH. so US price of 2500. At 10%GST makes 2750. 5% import duty makes2 2900 give or take. Aussie dollar at 69US cents so say the exchange rate take is to about 3700. It is going for 4400. That is a 700 dollar Aussie tax and is bloody ridiculous.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Jul 10, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> I was referring to the R6. Haven't looked at the R5 TBH. so US price of 2500. At 10%GST makes 2750. 5% import duty makes2 2900 give or take. Aussie dollar at 69US cents so say the exchange rate take is to about 3700. It is going for 4400. That is a 700 dollar Aussie tax and is bloody ridiculous.


Oh sorry! Yeah the R6 price here is kind of crazy. Personally think the 5 year warranty we get here is worth a bit extra too. but not the full $700


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 10, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Oh sorry! Yeah the R6 price here is kind of crazy. Personally think the 5 year warranty we get here is worth a bit extra too. but not the full $700


I was really thinking about 3800 tops. Any more just seem like a rip off.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jul 10, 2020)

scyrene said:


> How do you know what the EVF will be like? And isn't the AF tracking on the 1Dx3 (which this is supposed to share) considered very good?
> 
> 
> 
> Do we actually know it's cheaper to build them? But anyhow, it's not the only reason. They saw the way the market was going and noted it opened up new opportunities (some technical, some business). Of course launching a whole new line means they can charge more, but then they have to recoup higher development costs too. I don't think it's as simple and cynical as you're making out.



It's the same EVF as the EOS R....regardless of refresh rate...it's still an imature technology.

Yes it is way cheaper...the mecahnical mirror and pentaprism is a massive precise piece of expensive engineering. 

No the AF tracking isn't related in any way to the 1Dx3...only the use cases scenarios are ported over and called an algorthym. The 1Dx3 uses a specific and dedicated AF sensor located below the mirror. The Rf series of cameras use pivel information from the sensor...eg live view focus. Which can be more accurate with static objects but way inferior where moving objects / tracking is required...it's not in the same league. Dual Pixel, software based AF from the sensor is also an immature technology.

So we are basically being asked to pay for over priced and under developed gear to pay for the development of cheaper gear later along the line...the R5 in the UK is nearly the price of a 1Dx3...and it's really not in the same league. As I said before...my 5D3's are still knocking out great images, I can't see a single attractive feature on either the R,R5 or R6.


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 10, 2020)

GMCPhotographics said:


> [..]No the AF tracking isn't related in any way to the 1Dx3...only the use cases scenarios are ported over and called an algorthym. The 1Dx3 uses a specific and dedicated AF sensor located below the mirror.[..]



Riddle me this, batman, how does the 1Dx3 focus in liveview mode with the mirror flipped up? Does it not use an algorithm for that? And if it does, is that algorithm "not related in anyway" to the one in the R5 and R6? And if it isn't, why does Canon keep saying that it is?


----------



## scyrene (Jul 10, 2020)

GMCPhotographics said:


> It's the same EVF as the EOS R....regardless of refresh rate...it's still an imature technology.



Sorry, I misunderstood and thought we were talking about the R5.

I'm not sure 'immature technology' means 'doesn't do what I want yet', but if you think EVFs aren't ready for what you want them to do, that's fine. I'm a DSLR user and the EVF is definitely something I'm unsure about (but I've never used a high end one). I just think overall you're being incredibly negative and I don't really see the point. These cameras are clearly not for you - they're not for everyone as no device can be - but they are extremely competitive within the category.


----------



## stochasticmotions (Jul 10, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> Does it need a buffer? If it can handle 8k/30 raw then 20fps @47mp would be roughly the same bandwidth... at least to the CFexpress card.


Well, looks like it has a buffer, and a pretty reasonable one at that. Definitely enough for my typical use. Now just wait to see some real world use reviews and if it works as the specs seem to indicate then I have a feeling we might get one for me and my wife....she is using my 5DS now that her 5DIII has started to act up.


----------



## ashmadux (Jul 10, 2020)

Im super excited for these two new bodies, but the price of the R6 seem a bit off. there's a multi thousand dollar hole between the 900 dollar crops and the 2500 dollar r6. The r5 is essentially about 1kish more.

With tax, *that's almost 3 grand..*..i guess ill make due with an m6mk2 until one with ibis shows up. *The 20mp on the R6 is just very unfortunate for that amount of money.* 

One could say the older R's are still on the market..._but WE know they aren't_...those are dead bodies. Toss them in the river, especially the RP (yuck)


----------



## ashmadux (Jul 10, 2020)

GMCPhotographics said:


> ....As I said before...my 5D3's are still knocking out great images, *I can't see a single attractive feature on either the R,R5 or R6.*



Seriously ????

Shirley you cant be serious. That's the biggest stretch since...plastic man (sorry)


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jul 10, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Riddle me this, batman, how does the 1Dx3 focus in liveview mode with the mirror flipped up? Does it not use an algorithm for that? And if it does, is that algorithm "not related in anyway" to the one in the R5 and R6? And if it isn't, why does Canon keep saying that it is?


Put the smugness back in the box...if you took the time to read my original comment, I was stating that the Eos R's AF is great for slow or static objects...but awful for fast moving subjects. That's let to someone else suggesting the new R5 was as good as a 1Dx3 becuase it shares AF tech...ho hum....


----------



## bergstrom (Jul 10, 2020)

I looked at this video






and learned about the R5 apparent overheating issues. So buyer beware!

Also the R6 is not full 4k, its cropped and doesn't have ALL-I 4k, so quality might not be as good, so do we wait for the R6ii or can you put ALL-I video into a firmware update?


----------



## padam (Jul 10, 2020)

tomri said:


> Even though that may have been sarcasm, I think you have a point: Canon saves on manufacturing cost and does not hand that saving on to us customers...


The 1DXIII is 6500$ the R6 is 2500$ they use similar sensors and processors and share a lot of common features.
Yes, they are both good at shooting sports in the mirrorless mode.
There are some limitations to the R6, but they are not that strong overall, in a few features, it is actually better and much more practical.

So let's just say that they do pass some of the savings towards customers as well - simply because they expect a lot more sales for it, which they will achieve, I have no doubt about that.

And look at other mirrorless camera manufacturers, they have cameras all over these price points. Are they "scamming" customers as well?

The DSLRs have no IBIS, from the initial impressions looks like they've really delivered on that front, so they have spent plenty of resources to develop that technology.
Is that a "scam" as well?


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 11, 2020)

bergstrom said:


> I looked at this video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eleuterio (Jul 11, 2020)

¿Incluye software para escanear diapositivas como Nikon? Sería una gran decepción si no lo tuviera


----------



## bergstrom (Jul 11, 2020)

another thing, does the R6 have an anti-aliasing filter?


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 12, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> Yes, the 100-500 and both TCs. Still thinking about cancelling the TCs and just cropping minimally to 1.4x territory. I'm really not super-excited about having a longer lens with the TCs attached. But maybe if the IQ of the 2x is really good, that would be worth it. Just not very travel-friendly. Would love to see the 100-500 extended to 300 to know what the increase in length is going to be.


 Missed this post and yes I agree with you. My traveling days are pretty much through (plane travel anyway) but Isee the point.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 13, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> The best price I have found in Australia so far is $6548 with an extra battery and an EF adapter included.
> 
> Take the US price of $3899 and add 10% for gst and your at USD $4290 which is already over AU$6100... I believe you then need to add an extra 5% import duty on top of the GST... so pretty much a wash... unless I have my maths wrong?


A bundled EF adapter is what I was looking for and are basically $170-180. A control ring could be okay but hard to know as I am coming from the 5Div without such a thing.
A spare battery is okay but not essential as I have multiple LP-E6 batteries (less capacity but okay for now). 
Where did you find your bundle? I have pre-ordered from Digidirect with the $400 value bundle with the (64GB USH-I) memory card is $57, the NEW battery (LP-E6NH) "valued at" $179, and the strap is a limited edition strap "valued at" $164 but the strap and card are pretty much useless to me.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 13, 2020)

stochasticmotions said:


> Well, looks like it has a buffer, and a pretty reasonable one at that. Definitely enough for my typical use. Now just wait to see some real world use reviews and if it works as the specs seem to indicate then I have a feeling we might get one for me and my wife....she is using my 5DS now that her 5DIII has started to act up.


Indeed a good buffer... so the 64GB UHS-I SD card being bundled might be useful after all! ;-)


----------



## Steve Dmark2 (Jul 17, 2020)

The guys from DPReview just have finished their review of the Eos R6!

Here you go: https://m.dpreview.com/videos/2834730544/dpreview-tv-canon-eos-r6-review

Cheers


----------

